# Shippuuden Gifs Thread - Part 1



## Tazmo (Mar 30, 2012)

This is a continuation thread, the old thread is *Here*


----------



## Selva (Mar 30, 2012)

​- If quoting posts that contain gifs, remove the images and just quote the text. It makes the page loads faster.
- Rehost the images to your own account if you use them.
- Want to learn how to make gifs, this page is your friend ;]
- If using a gif from here, credit the maker ;]
​
*Spoiler*: __ 



*- Episodes 13-31*
*- Episodes 32-58*
*- Episodes 59-91*
*- Episodes 92-128*



(Still updating. Right now at page 200 =P)


----------



## Scizor (Mar 30, 2012)

​
Rep and cred if taking, please


----------



## Motochika (Mar 30, 2012)

Selva said:


> ​- If quoting posts that contain gifs, remove the images and just quote the text. It makes the page loads faster.
> - Rehost the images to your own account if you use them.
> - Want to learn how to make gifs, this page is your friend ;]
> - If using a gif from here, credit the maker ;]
> ...



These links are working.


----------



## Koi (Apr 1, 2012)

Does anyone have context for this gif?


----------



## Kage (Apr 1, 2012)

context?

do you mean why that was happening?

if so it's because naruto dragged them out of the hospital before they were released (that's why sai still has the IV lol) to go to that rookie get together.  sakura caught up to them and well...wasn't happy.


----------



## Kakashifan727 (Apr 1, 2012)

The third shippuden movie; not an ep from the anime lol.


----------



## gershwin (Apr 3, 2012)

LOL


​


----------



## gershwin (Apr 3, 2012)

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## LadyTenTen (Apr 3, 2012)

OMG OMG OMG!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

GERSHVIN, I WOULD MARRY YOU RIGHT NOW!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

I'm taking all of them... and the NejiTen ones as signature and ava.


----------



## gershwin (Apr 3, 2012)

^ you should use 125/125


----------



## Aiku (Apr 4, 2012)

AWESOME GIFS, GERSHVIN!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Jakeirako (Apr 5, 2012)

gershvin said:


> LOL
> 
> ​



I love all of the Springtime gifs Gershvin. Is there anyway you can make that one smaller?


----------



## gershwin (Apr 5, 2012)

^ Its too heavy. To fit 100 kb, someone needs to be cutted from that scene.
Lol i can take away Gai if you want


----------



## Sword Sage (Apr 5, 2012)

Give us the Gifs of the new ED.

Naruto vs Sasuke moment was cool.


----------



## Olivia (Apr 5, 2012)

Can't wait to see some Kabuto/Tobi gif's from the OP.


----------



## Mikon (Apr 5, 2012)

NARUTO VS SASUKE GIFS PLEASE
FROM THE NEW ED


----------



## Fullazare (Apr 5, 2012)

Matrix XZ said:


> Give us


Ask politely first


----------



## Lovely Hope (Apr 5, 2012)

gershvin said:


> LOL
> 
> ​



Nice one..


----------



## Schnarf (Apr 5, 2012)

Anybody have any new gifs from the latest episode?


----------



## SLEDGE (Apr 5, 2012)

gershvin said:


> *Spoiler*: __



WTF IS THIS FROM!!! LOL

Edit: Nvm, found it


----------



## gershwin (Apr 5, 2012)

ED 

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Lovely Hope (Apr 5, 2012)

gershvin said:


> ED
> 
> *Spoiler*: __



Thanks sweetie..just epic ..


----------



## crystalblade13 (Apr 5, 2012)

wheres the gifs of naruto's rasengan shroud thing charge against sasuke's lightning charge in the ending?


----------



## gershwin (Apr 5, 2012)

also




:33


----------



## ShadowReij (Apr 5, 2012)

gershvin said:


> ED
> 
> *Spoiler*: __



*Spoiler*: __ 






I'm so taking this one.

You think you can make the avy with Sasuke charging up?


----------



## Roja (Apr 5, 2012)

gershvin said:


> also



Thanks, especially for this one ^_^


----------



## Gabe (Apr 5, 2012)

has anyone made one of naruto and sasuke going super sayain and attacking each other?


----------



## Deathgun (Apr 5, 2012)

gershvin said:


> also



Damn 

did they buff this move or what!


----------



## Sword Sage (Apr 5, 2012)

Do you think you can make a sig of ED 21 Naruto powering up and charging in? That one looks epic.


----------



## Jakeirako (Apr 6, 2012)

Thank you gershvin for making all of these lovely gifs. If only I can use all of them at once and I wish I can rep you again .


----------



## gershwin (Apr 6, 2012)

ShadowReij said:


> You think you can make the avy with Sasuke charging up?






Matrix XZ said:


> Do you think you can make a sig of ED 21 Naruto powering up and charging in? That one looks epic.


----------



## Scizor (Apr 6, 2012)

*Spoiler*: _OP_ 






​




*Spoiler*: _ED_ 












​



Rep and cred if taking, please


----------



## Lovely Hope (Apr 6, 2012)

Terrific..
Can you make that avatar in larger size to put it as sig?


----------



## gershwin (Apr 6, 2012)

^


----------



## ♥Red♥ (Apr 6, 2012)

gershvin said:


> also
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
I'm taking this one . great job .


----------



## Lovely Hope (Apr 6, 2012)

gershvin said:


> ^


Thank you so much..pek


----------



## Schnarf (Apr 6, 2012)

gershvin said:


> ^



Taking, thanks.


----------



## Ishi no Ishi (Apr 6, 2012)

gershvin said:


> :33



Can I steal this one? 

Also, I will love you forever if you make a matching avi that's 100kb or under.  Preferably the last part with Naruto.


----------



## Neelix (Apr 6, 2012)

Scizor said:


> ​




Can I have this one in bigger size please?

Also, is there no Joint Shinobi army zoom out gif from episode 256??​


----------



## Olivia (Apr 6, 2012)

If that image is made any bigger it will be over 1 MB. 

You can have the Akatsuki or the Jinchuriki alone in a bigger gif if you'd prefer.


----------



## Neelix (Apr 6, 2012)

Jessicα said:


> If that image is made any bigger it will be over 1 MB.
> 
> You can have the Akatsuki or the Jinchuriki alone in a bigger gif if you'd prefer.



I'll have to pick the Jinchuriki then.


----------



## Gabe (Apr 7, 2012)

scizor can i use the one with naruto powering up thanks


----------



## gershwin (Apr 7, 2012)

*Ishi*,


----------



## Scizor (Apr 7, 2012)

Gabe said:


> scizor can i use the one with naruto powering up thanks



Sure, but please don't forget to rep and cred.


----------



## Deleted member 73050 (Apr 7, 2012)

Lol rep and cred


----------



## Scizor (Apr 7, 2012)

*Spoiler*: _Ep. 257_ 






*Spoiler*: _Signatures_ 






















Rep and cred if taking, please


----------



## Ishi no Ishi (Apr 7, 2012)

gershvin said:


> *Ishi*,



I love you!  Thanks.


----------



## rob3rt (Apr 7, 2012)

you could make some great gif's from this link  : P


----------



## sandyapples (Apr 7, 2012)

If it's not too much to ask, could someone post a gif of all the War squads from the opening? Gaara's squad in particular <3
And also the end of the opening when Naruto's getting thrown in the air? Pretty please!


----------



## sandyapples (Apr 8, 2012)

Too cute 
This reminds me of the Aristocats when they're playing with paint on the piano... Sorry, going off track! Haha


----------



## Lovely Hope (Apr 9, 2012)

Naruto is so cute in that gif ..


----------



## gershwin (Apr 10, 2012)




----------



## gershwin (Apr 10, 2012)

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Lovely Hope (Apr 10, 2012)

gershvin said:


>



Oh my God..lee just hugged Sakura..
He really loves her..:ho
Just do it Naruto..


----------



## LadyTenTen (Apr 10, 2012)

Taking all of them... if you let me OH ALL-MIGHTY gershvin.

May I have my ava resized, please?


----------



## gershwin (Apr 10, 2012)

Sure 
125/125 for you



Yeah, Lovely Hope. There is a lot of LeeSaku in this ep. I can die happy now.


----------



## Hariti (Apr 10, 2012)

Oh my God,I'm so taking these. Gotta spread though


----------



## Lovely Hope (Apr 10, 2012)

gershvin said:


> Sure
> 125/125 for you
> 
> 
> ...



Like to watch it ..what is the no. of episode?..


----------



## gershwin (Apr 10, 2012)

Its Lee`s Springtime of Youth - 02.


----------



## Fullazare (Apr 10, 2012)

Thank you for all these so cute gifs Gershvin.


----------



## charlo (Apr 11, 2012)

nice work salute


----------



## jacamo (Apr 11, 2012)

why hasnt anyone done on with Lee slapping Sakura?

the one where he calls her a "nasty beast"


----------



## Tony Lou (Apr 11, 2012)

Reminds me of when he was likeable.


----------



## sandyapples (Apr 12, 2012)

If it's not too much to ask, could someone post a gif of all the War squads from the opening? Gaara's squad in particular <3


----------



## gershwin (Apr 12, 2012)

^


----------



## Sword Sage (Apr 12, 2012)

could someone add battle-scene gif of Naruto vs Orochimaru in that recap episode?


----------



## Lovely Hope (Apr 12, 2012)

gershvin said:


> ^



Cool gif..


----------



## sandyapples (Apr 13, 2012)

gershvin said:


> ^



Thanks a lot! Looks great


----------



## Lovely Hope (Apr 13, 2012)

No gifs from new episode?:33..


----------



## Syko (Apr 13, 2012)

gershvin said:


>


----------



## Scizor (Apr 13, 2012)

​
Rep and cred if taking, please



Matrix XZ said:


> could someone add battle-scene gif of Naruto vs Orochimaru in that recap episode?



​
Rep and cred if taking, please


----------



## Lovely Hope (Apr 14, 2012)

Scizor said:


>



I missed those eyes..
I missed that Oro..
I missed that episode..


----------



## Olympian (Apr 16, 2012)

Any gif from the edo summonings?


----------



## Omega Reaper (Apr 16, 2012)

Nice gifs.


----------



## gershwin (Apr 17, 2012)

Rock Lee`s springtime of youth - 03


----------



## gershwin (Apr 17, 2012)

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## LadyTenTen (Apr 17, 2012)

Taking all of them Good Lord gershvin ^^

May I have my new avatar resized?


----------



## Gaara77 (Apr 17, 2012)

Does someone have one with Lee's 'Byakugan' from todays episode?


----------



## gershwin (Apr 17, 2012)

LadyTenTen, here you go


----------



## Vash (Apr 18, 2012)

gershvin said:


> [/SPOILER]



So that's why he hasn't been in the manga!

Kishi can't fit him into the panels


----------



## sandyapples (Apr 19, 2012)

Crazy half-Shukaku-Gaara gifs from the new episode pretty please?


----------



## Syko (Apr 19, 2012)

LOL hilarious


----------



## Tony Lou (Apr 21, 2012)

/\ Threesome.


----------



## Lovely Hope (Apr 25, 2012)

gershvin said:


>



LOL ..


----------



## Nikushimi (Apr 25, 2012)

Oh my God, is that Gai-sensei as Kenshiro from Fist of the North Star? That's hilarious!


----------



## LadyTenTen (Apr 25, 2012)

Snakes said:


> Oh my God, is that Gai-sensei as Kenshiro from Fist of the North Star? That's hilarious!



That's Lee, not Gai-sensei.


----------



## Scizor (Apr 26, 2012)

Better late than never:

*Episode 259*







​
Rep and cred if taking, please

I will _probably_ make some GIFs of ep. 260 soon too


----------



## LadyTenTen (Apr 26, 2012)

Make some of the 5th shippuden movie.

I'm interested in TenTen's attack during the monster fight.


----------



## rebeci (Apr 26, 2012)

LadyTenTen said:


> Make some of the 5th shippuden movie.
> 
> I'm interested in TenTen's attack during the monster fight.



Yes please~

I'm also interested in the Tenten scenes, even if they're short 

Thanks in advance


----------



## lacey (Apr 26, 2012)

This one is hilarious. Lol.


----------



## Scizor (Apr 26, 2012)

*Episode 260*











​
Rep and cred if taking, please


----------



## Lovely Hope (Apr 28, 2012)

Didn't know the episode was thats one..going to watch :33..


----------



## Nikushimi (Apr 28, 2012)

More Itachi .gifs are necessary.


----------



## Deathgun (Apr 28, 2012)

Movie/OVA gifs when?


----------



## Lovely Hope (May 2, 2012)

Rock Lee Spring time of youth Gifs from new episode?..


----------



## gershwin (May 2, 2012)

^ lol just made few


----------



## Lovely Hope (May 2, 2012)

^
Thanks gershvin..
lol Sakura..
didn't you make one for Sauce ?..


----------



## Gortef (May 2, 2012)

Hehe, SD Rasengan looks rather badass


----------



## LadyTenTen (May 2, 2012)

gershvin said:


> ^ lol just made few



LOL, you sure know how to choose the best shots.


----------



## sandyapples (May 3, 2012)

Gifs from Gaara's speech pretty please?


----------



## Mantux31 (May 3, 2012)

A Gif from the scene where Naruto is pinned down by Pain, then Hinata says she loves him, get's thrown up in the air then get's throwed down, gets stabbed and Naruto's eyes transform.
God that shit made me shed a tear
episode 166 afaik


----------



## gershwin (May 3, 2012)

*Spoiler*: _261_


----------



## Scizor (May 3, 2012)

*Episode 261*







​
Rep and cred if taking, please


----------



## lolface (May 3, 2012)

that one's hilarious xD


----------



## Ishi no Ishi (May 3, 2012)

Aww...


----------



## Melodie (May 3, 2012)

Scizor said:


> *Episode 261*
> ​
> Rep and cred if taking, please



I'll be taking this, thank you. 

Could you please resize it to 150x200?


----------



## Scizor (May 3, 2012)

Melodie said:


> I'll be taking this, thank you.
> 
> Could you please resize it to 150x200?





Rep (you already did) cred, please


----------



## sandyapples (May 3, 2012)

Could you cut this down so it's just Gaara?
And if possible make it a little bigger? Doesn't matter if you can't though.
Thanks


----------



## Iruel (May 3, 2012)

takin this one! 
EDT: actually, could u re size it? i wanna use it as my avatar. danke! :#


----------



## gershwin (May 4, 2012)

sandyapples said:


> Could you cut this down so it's just Gaara?
> And if possible make it a little bigger? Doesn't matter if you can't though.
> Thanks


----------



## Scizor (May 4, 2012)

KuroShiroZetsu said:


> takin this one!
> EDT: actually, could u re size it? i wanna use it as my avatar. danke! :#



​
Rep (you already did) cred, please


----------



## Lovely Hope (May 7, 2012)

gershvin said:


> *Spoiler*: _261_


So Tobi back to his nature ..
loved that part :33..


----------



## Draxo (May 7, 2012)

Anyone have a gif of where Sasuke extends his energy blade at a distance and cuts vs Deidara? (or anyone else, wanting to show a friend a quick example of the ability)


----------



## LadyTenTen (May 8, 2012)

Please, I need gifs form the latest Rock Lee anime chapter.

I want an ava and a signature with TenTen cheerleading (the USA style, not the japanese one XD)

Will rep.


----------



## Olympian (May 9, 2012)

Is that Asuma gif from where he is walking next to Dan?


----------



## Sword Sage (May 9, 2012)

Could someone make a gif of Tenten and Hinata in their cheer leading outfit from the last Rock Lee episode, please?


----------



## gershwin (May 9, 2012)

Rock Lee`s show - 06

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## LadyTenTen (May 9, 2012)

gershvin said:


> Rock Lee`s show - 06
> 
> *Spoiler*: __



They look so damm cute! I'm a Hinata fan from now on.


----------



## sandyapples (May 10, 2012)

Thanks! Will use this


----------



## Ginkurage (May 10, 2012)

Can I get this one in 100x100 please?


----------



## Paptala (May 10, 2012)

Could someone please make gifs of this scene please from Rock Lee's Springtime Of Youth Episode 6?  Will rep!


----------



## gershwin (May 10, 2012)

^ Wait, I made that along with other. Just forgot to put


----------



## Paptala (May 10, 2012)

gershvin said:


> ^ Wait, I made that along with other. Just forgot to put


Thanks a lot! :33

If its not too much to ask, would it be possible to also have one of Naruto first getting the paper telling him what he has to get? he looks so friggin adorable


----------



## Scizor (May 10, 2012)

Blue Bombardment said:


> Can I get this one in 100x100 please?



That one was already taken.
_______________

*Episode 262*







​
Rep and cred if taking, please


----------



## gershwin (May 10, 2012)

@ Paptala


----------



## Kage (May 10, 2012)

gershvin said:


> @ Paptala



ddaaaaw


----------



## lacey (May 10, 2012)

gershvin said:


> @ Paptala



Aw, that's so adorable.


----------



## Paptala (May 10, 2012)

gershvin said:


> @ Paptala


pek Thank you!! I will rep you again when I'm able to! 

yay for future set material :33 - will be sure to give appropriate cred at the time


----------



## LadyTenTen (May 15, 2012)

OMG! I need gifs of Team Gai defeating Kabuto and Orochimaru.
Please, someone!!!


----------



## gershwin (May 15, 2012)

Rock Lee - 07

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## LadyTenTen (May 15, 2012)

Thank, could you do a smaller version of the avatar? I doesn't move.


----------



## gershwin (May 15, 2012)

Here ya go, LadyTenTen


----------



## Vash (May 15, 2012)

gershwin said:


> Rock Lee - 07



I'll take these ones, thanks :33


----------



## lacey (May 15, 2012)

I really need to watch that Rock Lee spinoff. This latest batch looks absolutely hilarious.


----------



## Lovely Hope (May 18, 2012)

That episode seems great ..oh Lee and Oro pek..


----------



## LadyTenTen (May 22, 2012)

Gifs from the latest Rock Lee episode, please.
I will rep, give credit and ask for marriage XD


----------



## gershwin (May 22, 2012)

Here i am. Rock Lee - 08 *___*


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## gershwin (May 22, 2012)

moar.
well, i had nothing to do today


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## LadyTenTen (May 22, 2012)

So... when do we marry? XD


May I have this one resized?

EDIT: Damm! I have to wait 24 hours to rep you.


----------



## gershwin (May 22, 2012)

Marriage is so old-fashioned :ho




not the best quality here since the weight was to big.Had to make it 110/110. LadyTenTen, hurry and acquire the senior membership. You have 54 posts left


----------



## LadyTenTen (May 22, 2012)

Thanks, I'll rep you tomorrow.

It's not that easy with all those trash threads appearing in Konoha Library. T_T


----------



## ninjaneko (May 22, 2012)

I never thought Orochimaru could be cute... o_O


----------



## Sword Sage (May 24, 2012)

Could someone make gifs of the new episode including the one where Naruto was like powering up like DBZ super saiyan style.


----------



## Jakeirako (May 24, 2012)

Can someone make a avvie/sig of Naruto in that cute chibi fox form please :3.


----------



## gershwin (May 25, 2012)

ep 264

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Jakeirako (May 25, 2012)

gershwin said:


> ep 264



Can I get this in a smaller size please.


----------



## FearTear (May 25, 2012)

Can you make a version of this with the caption

"IT'S RAINING MEN - HALLELUJAH" ?


----------



## Coldhands (May 25, 2012)

Jakeirako said:


> Can I get this in a smaller size please.


----------



## Vash (May 25, 2012)

gershwin said:


> ep 264


----------



## Jakeirako (May 25, 2012)

Oh no I just tried it on and it seems the KB is over 100 8(. Is there anyway it can get smaller? I'm gonna get shot one of these days for asking so much.


----------



## Pesky Bug (May 25, 2012)

gershwin said:


> ep 264
> 
> *Spoiler*: __


inb4 Zylos.


----------



## gershwin (May 25, 2012)

FearTear said:


> Can you make a version of this with the caption
> 
> "IT'S RAINING MEN - HALLELUJAH" ?



lol, ok 

*Spoiler*: __ 










Jakeirako, this will fit i think


----------



## Jakeirako (May 25, 2012)

gershwin said:


> lol, ok
> 
> *Spoiler*: __



I can't get that song out of my head now .



> Jakeirako, this will fit i think



Yay it works and your new set is cute. I just repped you so I can't rep you for the set .


----------



## Killer Zylos Wolf (May 25, 2012)

Pesky Bug said:


> inb4 Zylos.



So many White Zetsu Clone Army members...all raining down on me



On a related note, looks like me and Zetsu have another thing in come, we have White stuff that shoots out 

...

I need to start adding these Zetsu gifs to my collection again, been too lazy since the White Zetsu Clone Army got their upgrade.


----------



## Scizor (May 27, 2012)

*Episode 264*









​


----------



## Deleted member 73050 (May 27, 2012)

> Rep and cred if taking, please



Why are you so eager for credit? gifs should be made for everyone, and if the person sees that you deserve the rep, you will get it, there's no need to request a rep and credit.


----------



## Scizor (May 27, 2012)

Vino said:


> Why are you so eager for credit? gifs should be made for everyone, and if the person sees that you deserve the rep, you will get it, there's no need to request a rep and credit.



Alright, edited.


----------



## gershwin (May 29, 2012)

Rock Lee - 09


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## gershwin (May 29, 2012)

lol more

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Jakeirako (May 29, 2012)

gershwin said:


> Rock Lee - 09



Can this one be smaller please gershwin


----------



## gershwin (May 29, 2012)

^ sure))


----------



## Gortef (May 29, 2012)

Could you make one from the part where Hinata was covering behind the park bench?


----------



## Jakeirako (May 29, 2012)

gershwin said:


> ^ sure))



Thank you great gershwin and I can't rep you at the moment due to repping you for your set recently . I shall wear this set proudly though and take all of the other avvies and sigs. Oh I have another request if you don't mind  *gets bulletproof vest on*. Well there's this part in the episode where Hinata is flying in the air all burnt up after getting overheated due to thinking about kissing Naruto and is there a way for me to get a sig of that. I thought that part was hilarious especially when she goes "EEEEEEEEE" because it made me think of Angry Birds.


----------



## gershwin (May 29, 2012)

^ 




Gortef said:


> Could you make one from the part where Hinata was covering behind the park bench?


----------



## Roja (May 29, 2012)

Vino said:


> Why are you so eager for credit? gifs should be made for everyone, and if the person sees that you deserve the rep, you will get it, there's no need to request a rep and credit.





Scizor said:


> Alright, edited.



[sp=OT (On credit)]There's nothing wrong with asking for credit. Whether someone asks for credit or not, I always give it when I take someone else's work for my own use. People should be given credit for their work even if others are using it. Not everyone checks this thread (or other places where gifs or other things are made for others) and it allows others to know who made it so that they can seek out the creator without asking the person with the avatar/sig.[/sp]


----------



## Jakeirako (May 29, 2012)

Thank you Gershwin. Her face still makes me lol xD.


----------



## Olivia (May 29, 2012)

Vino said:


> Why are you so eager for credit? gifs should be made for everyone, and if the person sees that you deserve the rep, you will get it, there's no need to request a rep and credit.


People have been requesting that forever, there's no reason to only target him.

Plus the time and energy it takes to make a gif is hard, so I think he should deserve to ask for rep and credit. **


----------



## Deleted member 73050 (May 29, 2012)

Jessicα said:


> People have been requesting that forever, there's no reason to only target him.
> 
> Plus the time and energy it takes to make a gif is hard, so I think he should deserve to ask for rep and credit. **



I'm not targeting anyone, I just think it's silly. I see tons of people using my stuff and I don't go "hey credit/rep me". If you want to ask for rep/credit then it's your thing, but personally I find it dull.


----------



## Mochi (May 29, 2012)

gershwin said:


> Rock Lee - 09
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...





gershwin said:


> lol more
> 
> *Spoiler*: __



*Spoiler*: __ 





Taking these, thank you


----------



## Gortef (May 30, 2012)

gershwin said:


> ^



HHHNNGGGHH... Yep that hit the spot, thanks.


----------



## Jamibu (Jun 1, 2012)

First time to request a gif here. 

Could someone make a gif of Hinata doing the Guardian Eight Trigrams Sixty-Four Palms and Neji and Hinata doing the Eight Trigrams Palms Infinite Heavenly Spin from episode 9 of the Rock Lee anime. 

Thanks.


----------



## gershwin (Jun 1, 2012)

^

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Santoryu (Jun 1, 2012)

Requesting a Kakashi avatar from the latest episode, when he uses the Sharingan.


----------



## gershwin (Jun 1, 2012)

^ you mean this?



few other from 265

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Jamibu (Jun 1, 2012)

gershwin said:


> ^
> 
> *Spoiler*: __



Thank you very much for these, gershwin.


----------



## BlazingInferno (Jun 1, 2012)

Kabuto has a nice wicked evil face


----------



## Lovely Hope (Jun 5, 2012)

Awesome Hinata gifs ..
should watch the episode ..


----------



## Sword Sage (Jun 7, 2012)

There is an Awesome Hinata pwning Zetsu with her one strike, in a new episode someone make that please!


----------



## Olivia (Jun 8, 2012)

Any of Ringo Ameyuri from the latest episode?


----------



## ryz (Jun 8, 2012)

Nejipwn please?


----------



## Shaz (Jun 9, 2012)

Nice work, any more of Tobi? Also Kakashi and Yamato / Avatar - Signatures


----------



## LadyTenTen (Jun 12, 2012)

Ava and sig of hair down TenTen from Rock Lee no Seishun Full-Power Ninden now!
PLEASE!!!


----------



## Undead (Jun 14, 2012)

Has there been any gifs of Darui recently?


----------



## Shaz (Jun 14, 2012)

Sarutobi Asuma said:


> Has there been any gifs of Darui recently?



None.


----------



## Kestrel (Jun 18, 2012)

Gifs from episode 82 please. Specifically around the time Shikaku talks to his son to the end of the episode.

Thank you.


----------



## Undead (Jun 19, 2012)

Are there any Raikage gifs?


----------



## Mantux31 (Jun 19, 2012)

Sarutobi Asuma said:


> Are there any Raikage gifs?



Now you're into Raikage?


----------



## Undead (Jun 19, 2012)

Mantux31 said:


> Now you're into Raikage?


I've always liked him.


----------



## Mantux31 (Jun 19, 2012)

Sarutobi Asuma said:


> I've always liked him.



What about Darui


----------



## Undead (Jun 19, 2012)

Mantux31 said:


> What about Darui


Considering my last set involved him... Yes, I like him.


----------



## Kathutet (Jun 19, 2012)

here's a quick reminder

if it has sharingans or whiskers he doesn't like it
if it's a minor or not-so-main character he likes it


----------



## Undead (Jun 19, 2012)

Kenneth said:


> here's a quick reminder
> 
> if it has sharingans or whiskers he doesn't like it


Don't forget pink hair


----------



## sandyapples (Jun 21, 2012)

Would love to see lots of Gaara gifs from 267!
And some of his Daddy too.

Please and thank you! 8D


----------



## Undead (Jun 21, 2012)

Is there any gifs of the second Hokage / Tobirama from the video game Naruto Shippuuden: Ultimate Ninja Storm Generations? I want an avatar of him doing the handseals of his ultimate jutsu, if anyone could do it.


----------



## UltimateDeadpool (Jun 22, 2012)

Great gifs, everyone.


----------



## Scizor (Jun 23, 2012)

*Episode* *267*







​


----------



## Jakeirako (Jun 23, 2012)

Scizor said:


> *Episode* *267*
> ​



Can I get this smaller please.


----------



## Scizor (Jun 25, 2012)

Jakeirako said:


> Can I get this smaller please.



Sure:
​


----------



## Jakeirako (Jun 26, 2012)

Thanks a lot Scizor :3.


----------



## Undead (Jun 28, 2012)

Can we get a good number of Darui avatar gifs from 268 please? He had a lot of awesome shots.


----------



## Scizor (Jul 1, 2012)

*Episode **268*








​


----------



## amx (Jul 3, 2012)

how can i make a gif??


----------



## Vice (Jul 3, 2012)

Any other Kakashi vs. Zabuza gifs I could use for a sig?


----------



## jacamo (Jul 6, 2012)

Samui's bouncing tits please


----------



## Sunako (Jul 6, 2012)

Orgasmic. I'll be using this in the future :3


----------



## Mantux31 (Jul 6, 2012)

jacamo said:


> Samui's bouncing tits please



Seriously, I thought that these gifs would be already here

What the hell


----------



## Scizor (Jul 6, 2012)

Mantux31 said:


> Seriously, I thought that these gifs would be already here
> 
> What the hell



Yeah, silly GIF creators.


----------



## Mochi (Jul 6, 2012)

Samui gifs please!


----------



## Raidoton (Jul 6, 2012)

Merrymaus said:


> Samui gifs please!


How about you make your own 

Found 2:

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Mochi (Jul 6, 2012)

Halt die Klappe! 

Great gifs


----------



## rebeci (Jul 7, 2012)

Merrymaus said:


> Halt die Klappe!
> 
> Great gifs



Wer, ich? (Ne Spa?, schlechter Witz  )

But dat's rigth


----------



## Mercury Smile (Jul 8, 2012)

http://misfitsexual.tumblr.com/post/12595533397/gif-tutorial

You dont need fancy programs. There are free gif programs as well as gif making websites. What you need is the (raw) video, capture some still images (frames) and put into the program/site then resize/crop/border etc. Adjust the framerate and set to infinite repeat. Its easier to capture frames using a program like kmplayer, but you can also just play your video fullscreen and print screen+paste=save but that can be tedious.


----------



## Epyon (Jul 19, 2012)

requsting Asuma gifs from ep 270, plz.


----------



## Undead (Jul 19, 2012)

Epyon said:


> requsting Asuma gifs from ep 270, plz.


This. Asuma looked so badass at the end. 

I have a special request though. There's a bit where Asuma is seen walking right after the shadow of him is lifted and you can fully see him. Can an avatar and signature gif be made of him walking in a infinite loop please?


----------



## Mei Lin (Jul 19, 2012)

requesting the gif ,where those 2 dummy Zetsu jump the fodder from cloud


----------



## crystalblade13 (Jul 19, 2012)

we need lots of 270 gifs, the action was pretty awesome. Also, kakuzu heart gif.


----------



## CrimsonRex (Jul 19, 2012)

*Scizor, thanks for the G&S gif.*


----------



## Scizor (Jul 20, 2012)

Epyon said:


> requsting Asuma gifs from ep 270, plz.



​


Paragon said:


> I have a special request though. There's a bit where Asuma is seen walking right after the shadow of him is lifted and you can fully see him. Can an avatar and signature gif be made of him walking in a infinite loop please?




​


Mei Lin said:


> requesting the gif ,where those 2 dummy Zetsu jump the fodder from cloud



​


crystalblade13 said:


> we need lots of 270 gifs, the action was pretty awesome. Also, kakuzu heart gif.



Here​


ThoraxeRMG said:


> *Scizor, thanks for the G&S gif.*



No problem =)


*Spoiler*: _Episode 270 (for everyone to take)_ 










​


----------



## Scar (Jul 20, 2012)

Nice gifs Scizor


----------



## Epyon (Jul 20, 2012)

Sweet, thank you.


----------



## SuperSaiyaMan12 (Jul 20, 2012)

Could we have some more of Kinkaku's rampage?


----------



## Scizor (Jul 20, 2012)

SuperSaiyaMan12 said:


> Could we have some more of Kinkaku's rampage?




​


----------



## crystalblade13 (Jul 20, 2012)

Scizor said:


> Here​



Thank you!


----------



## Iruel (Jul 20, 2012)

Scizor said:


> Here​
> 
> 
> No problem =)
> ...



taking the kakuzu one


----------



## Scizor (Jul 21, 2012)

KuroShiroZetsu said:


> taking the kakuzu one



That avatar is for crystalblade13.



Epyon said:


> Sweet, thank you.



No problem. 



crystalblade13 said:


> Thank you!



No problem.



SuperSaiyaMan12 said:


> Could we have some more of Kinkaku's rampage?



I've re-uploaded them, here:


----------



## Combine (Jul 23, 2012)

Was there a Kakuzu heart-ripping-out gif posted? Would love to see one!


----------



## Raidoton (Jul 23, 2012)

Best one I could find by Scizor.


----------



## Kool-Aid (Jul 26, 2012)

i haven't made gifs in a while


----------



## Olympian (Jul 27, 2012)

Can`t wait for the hour special.


----------



## Hamps (Jul 27, 2012)

Kool-Aid said:


> i haven't made gifs in a while



Haha holy shit, leave it to the filler episodes to do stuff like this.


----------



## Nidaime Mizukage (Jul 30, 2012)

Kool-Aid said:


> i haven't made gifs in a while





Mother of God!


----------



## LilacInk (Jul 30, 2012)

Whoa?! What episode/filler is that from?


----------



## Tony Lou (Aug 1, 2012)

Kool-Aid said:


> i haven't made gifs in a while



Her head doesn't match the rest of the body. It's as if it had been photoshopped there. Looks a little odd.


----------



## Meoky59 (Aug 1, 2012)

It's from Road to Sakura (I believe 271)


----------



## Tatanka (Aug 4, 2012)

Kool-Aid said:


> i haven't made gifs in a while





Fuck that is hot


----------



## Gortef (Aug 4, 2012)

The Fireworks messups from the latest Rock Lee ep could be nice targets for gifs.


----------



## Olympian (Aug 6, 2012)

Anyone got the whole scene of Asuma showing up? From the explosion to him walking past a corpse and then to see who it is?


----------



## SuperSaiyaMan12 (Aug 7, 2012)

No Mifune vs Hanzo? Shame on you all!


----------



## Deathgun (Aug 7, 2012)

Seems allot of the gif makers quit.

I remember tons of gif coming out for every single ep.


----------



## Olympian (Aug 8, 2012)

Vacations, man. Vacations.


----------



## Undead (Aug 8, 2012)

Deathgun said:


> Seems allot of the gif makers quit.
> 
> I remember tons of gif coming out for every single ep.


I don't blame them. It does get old / tiring after a while with such a lengthy series.

I really hope someone at least does gifs for the Asuma / Team 10 episode coming up.


----------



## Olympian (Aug 9, 2012)

This episode had some nice moments to be captured with Asuma, Dan and Ten. Gif makers, I summon you!


----------



## Undead (Aug 9, 2012)

I have 2 specific requests if anyone can do it.

The little kunai fight Asuma was having with Chouji in episode 274, can someone make an avatar of that and have it loop without it looking like it's looping, and going in a continous clash? Just on the part that the camera shows Asuma on the screen defending if you know what I mean? I'll show an example.

narutoget

It starts at about 1:52. I want that moment of Asuma defending / attacking made into a avatar. Also, if you can make the border style I use for the avatar, I'd greatly appreciate it.

This is the image pattern you need to define.


*Set the border thickness to size 1, and set the pattern scaling to 50.*

Also, please add a size 1 white border within the avatar. My current avatar is an example of the border I want. If someone can do this, I'll rep and greatly appreciate it. 

Actually, if you can do two requests, that would be great. 1 would be the above request, the second would be the same scene, except I'd like more added to it if possible.

narutoget

From 1:46 where Asuma and Chouji's kunai first clash, and finish to 2:01 where the fighting ends, if you can make a gif of that too, greatly appreciated.

EDIT: I have a 3rd request. Can someone do a avatar of Asuma doing the handseals before using his dust storm jutsu in a continuous loop with the same border style request as mentioned above?


----------



## Olympian (Aug 9, 2012)

If I can I`d like to do some other requests to the GIF wizards too. 

Dan: 

There is a scene in 274 of Dan speeding opponents right after they start calling Choza back. This was after he jumped in to shield Choji and Ino. 

Kazuku: 

Dodging Darui`s sword. That was derpy. 

Asuma: 

Right in the beginning of the hour special when he looks back (from fighting another squad) after Kazuku calls him by his name, that was really nicely draw. 

Brief scuffle with the 3 nameless shinobi who get burned to dust. 

Beginning of the fight between Asuma and Ino-Shika-Cho, when they all throw Kunais at him and he deflects them all. 

After the mind transfer, Choji struggling with his two hands to stop Asuma`s single arm swing.

Asuma and Choja`s "Ash Katon" sequence that looked great. 

Dust Storm sequence, including the kick.


----------



## MinatoRider (Aug 9, 2012)

Naruto should be in a shampoo commercial.


----------



## Ginkurage (Aug 10, 2012)

I tried to some of the gifs requested but the file size was always way too big. I don't understand how the gif wizards do it.

Although Paragon if NF ever allows 1.5MB avatars then hit me up.


----------



## Undead (Aug 10, 2012)

Blue Bombardment said:


> I tried to some of the gifs requested but the file size was always way too big. I don't understand how the gif wizards do it.
> 
> Although Paragon if NF ever allows 1.5MB avatars then hit me up.


 Thanks for at least trying. It's the thought that counts buddy.


----------



## MinatoRider (Aug 10, 2012)

I use Adobe to make Gif, you guys want I can make you one but you guys have to send me the videos to make the gif


----------



## Olympian (Aug 10, 2012)

narutoget
narutoget

Will these do?


----------



## MinatoRider (Aug 10, 2012)

Olympian said:


> narutoget
> narutoget
> 
> Will these do?



You got to give me a scene in which to gif.


----------



## Olympian (Aug 11, 2012)

Ah ok, I`ll do that today, I`ll time you the scenes I`d like to request.


----------



## Kor (Aug 11, 2012)

Anyone have some Pain gif's from the Invasion of Konoha?


----------



## Olympian (Aug 13, 2012)

MinatoRider said:


> You got to give me a scene in which to gif.



ep 273 0.41 to 0.49 

ep 273 02.36 to 02.44

ep 273 06.54 to 02.58  Dan vs fodders

ep 273 08.32 to 09.60  Asuma vs nameless trio

ep 273 10.00 to 10.11  Asuma looks at picture

ep 273 11.47 to 11.58  Kazuku vs Darui derpy

ep 273 13.14 to 13.33  Asuma vs team 10 initial ambush

ep 273  14.26 to 14.40 Wind Jutsu

You can break down the longer sequences in smaller sequences if you prefer.


----------



## MinatoRider (Aug 13, 2012)

Olympian said:


> ep 273 0.41 to 0.49
> 
> ep 273 02.36 to 02.44
> 
> ...




I could only do two, the other ones really confused me lol.


----------



## Undead (Aug 13, 2012)

I wish the other gif makers would come back. I really would love my requests to be made.


----------



## Olympian (Aug 14, 2012)

MinatoRider said:


> I could only do two, the other ones really confused me lol.



The first two are in the following order:

ep 273, 0.41 to 0.49 = when Kazuku calls Asuma one of his Gold and Silver (you see an explosion and then Asuma fighting off some other squad and then he looks back at them - I think that shot was really well drawn). 

ep 273, 02.36 to 02.44 = when Kotetsu and Izumo double tag on Kazuku. 

I appreciate your work but all I see are red x`s


----------



## Deathgun (Aug 14, 2012)

When someone here has time maybe they could gif some parts of these videos. 

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PN2i2PmiQyA&list=UUh_Kuel-SfEiFI19NLwY6vw&index=3&feature=plcp[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EJXRC7I1kUA&feature=channel&list=UL[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FKO0RCtkmZY&feature=channel&list=UL[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## UltimateDeadpool (Aug 14, 2012)




----------



## MinatoRider (Aug 14, 2012)

Olympian said:


> I appreciate your work but all I see are red x`s



How about now?






			
				Deathgun said:
			
		

> When someone here has time maybe they could gif some parts of these videos.










I made this last week 

Naruto should be in a shampoo commercial.


----------



## Olympian (Aug 16, 2012)

Ah yes, thank you!

Since most Gif makers are on vacations, it seems, here are some links to GIFs of those episodes.


----------



## The greatest evil (Aug 16, 2012)

naruto shippuuden episode 275 Gifs


*Spoiler*: __ 











*Spoiler*: __


----------



## The greatest evil (Aug 16, 2012)

*Spoiler*: __ 












*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Coldhands (Aug 17, 2012)

Some avatars... Feel free to use.
150x150


125x125


----------



## Olympian (Aug 17, 2012)

Looks like one of the GIF makers arrived. Hey, TGE and JuubiSage, any chance you can give us something of the double special too?


----------



## Olympian (Aug 18, 2012)

Since I found some, I saved them on my Photo account. I`ll post here so the GIF makers can save them and make them avatar/signature sized. 












Credits to Tumblr, basically.


----------



## Coldhands (Aug 18, 2012)

I'm lazy as hell so I'll just do a few avatars that look the most interesting to me.

150x150


125x125


I _might_ do more later on.


----------



## jacamo (Aug 18, 2012)

Kool-Aid said:


> i haven't made gifs in a while



so they had Hinata deliberately prop up her boobs for better viewing?

many complaint letters were written that day


----------



## The greatest evil (Aug 18, 2012)

dozo


----------



## F1nal (Aug 24, 2012)

Amazing GIF?s keep going


----------



## Olympian (Aug 26, 2012)

Those are cool, thanks!


----------



## Dominus (Aug 26, 2012)




----------



## Olympian (Aug 27, 2012)

Can anyone make me a gif, avatar size, of the initial team 10 vs Asuma part? Where the whole 3 rush in and throw Kunai only for Asuma to deflect everything and do a Bushin?


----------



## The greatest evil (Oct 4, 2012)

naruto shippuden episodes 282 gif


*Spoiler*: __ 














*Spoiler*: __


----------



## The greatest evil (Oct 4, 2012)

*Spoiler*: __ 











*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Nuuskis (Oct 4, 2012)

*WARNING!!* As the new opening contains some major spoilers be careful to open those spoiler-tags as some gifs are made from the spoiler-scenes!!


----------



## Coldhands (Oct 4, 2012)

Yup, *MAJOR SPOILERS* in those opening gifs. To be more specific they spoil pretty much all major matchups of the first part of the war and also reveal Sasuke's EMS design.


----------



## LadyTenTen (Oct 4, 2012)

Where's the Team Gai gif? I can't believe it's the only one missing T_T


----------



## gershwin (Oct 4, 2012)

Whats the point of giving a warning if anime-only watchers here will see it in episode anyway?


----------



## The greatest evil (Oct 4, 2012)




----------



## Kor (Oct 4, 2012)

The greatest evil said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Can someone make that Nagato gif avatar sized please?


----------



## The greatest evil (Oct 4, 2012)

150X150


200X200


----------



## SuperSaiyaMan12 (Oct 4, 2012)

Could you make Naruto blocking the Raikage's punch into an avatar too?


----------



## The greatest evil (Oct 4, 2012)

Mean for this gif


----------



## SuperSaiyaMan12 (Oct 4, 2012)

Yeah, that gif there.


----------



## ImSerious (Oct 4, 2012)

Can you make this one go at the same speed as in the anime please?


----------



## The greatest evil (Oct 4, 2012)

150X150


200X200


----------



## Nuuskis (Oct 4, 2012)

gershwin said:


> Whats the point of giving a warning if anime-only watchers here will see it in episode anyway?



Then what's the point of having any spoiler warnings from manga content, because anime-only watchers will see the content in anime anyway?


----------



## gershwin (Oct 4, 2012)

Thats completely different. Episode is already out, people in this section saw it and saw opening. Its not manga content that wasn`t touched in anime yet, its anime itself that features spoilers about future events .
Not a big deal, just seems kinda pointless.


----------



## Roronoa Zoro (Oct 4, 2012)

Can I get an ava of Itachi from the opening (150X150)

will rep


----------



## Deleted member 73050 (Oct 4, 2012)

Roronoa Zoro said:


> Can I get an ava of Itachi from the opening (150X150)



No.



> will rep





> Divine



How weak.


----------



## Scizor (Oct 4, 2012)

*Naruto shippuden opening 12*











​


Roronoa Zoro said:


> Can I get an ava of Itachi from the opening (150X150)



​


----------



## Kage (Oct 4, 2012)

cuuutteee.

avy of the smiling chibis pls?


----------



## Roronoa Zoro (Oct 4, 2012)

Scizor said:


> *Naruto shippuden opening 12*​


thanks


----------



## Seraphoenix (Oct 5, 2012)

Could I please get an avatar sized one of the opening with Minato fighting B? (125x125)


----------



## crystalblade13 (Oct 5, 2012)

JuubiSage said:


> Yup, *MAJOR SPOILERS* in those opening gifs. To be more specific they spoil pretty much all major matchups of the first part of the war and also reveal Sasuke's EMS design.



Not the kage matchups.


----------



## Edo Madara (Oct 5, 2012)

Awesome Avatar btw why it's not working on me, can you make it for avatar size? 

I rep it thanks before


----------



## Scizor (Oct 5, 2012)

Kage said:


> cuuutteee.
> 
> avy of the smiling chibis pls?







Roronoa Zoro said:


> thanks



No problem 



Edo Madara said:


> Awesome Avatar btw why it's not working on me, can you make it for avatar size?



It's not working because it's a senior size avatar and you're a junior member. Here's a junior size version:


----------



## Seraphoenix (Oct 5, 2012)

Scizor said:


> *Naruto shippuden opening 12*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Scizor could you please make the Minato and B one avatar size? (125x125)


----------



## LadyTenTen (Oct 5, 2012)

Scizor said:


> *Naruto shippuden opening 12*
> 
> ​



Could you please make an avatar of the Team Gai part? Will rep and give credit.


----------



## Selva (Oct 5, 2012)

Not a single gif from the new adorable ED?
I'm disappointed in you guy


----------



## Selva (Oct 5, 2012)




----------



## Selva (Oct 5, 2012)




----------



## Ghost (Oct 5, 2012)

thanks.


----------



## Vash (Oct 5, 2012)

Selva said:


> Not a single gif from the new adorable ED?
> I'm disappointed in you guy



Taking these, thanks


----------



## Kage (Oct 5, 2012)

Selva said:


> Not a single gif from the new adorable ED?
> I'm disappointed in you guy
> 
> *awesomeness*



not everyone can be as awesome as you Selva  

except maybe this guy. 


sankyuu


----------



## Scizor (Oct 5, 2012)

Seraphoenix said:


> Scizor could you please make the Minato and B one avatar size? (125x125)



​


LadyTenTen said:


> Could you please make an avatar of the Team Gai part? Will rep and give credit.



​


Selva said:


> Not a single gif from the new adorable ED?
> I'm disappointed in you guy



Sorry to disappoint you, Selva-sensei 



Kage said:


> not everyone can be as awesome as you Selva
> 
> except maybe this guy.
> 
> ...



No problem, I'm glad you like it. 
And thanks.


----------



## LadyTenTen (Oct 5, 2012)

Scizor said:


> ​



You sure know how to make me happy


----------



## Kor (Oct 5, 2012)

For some reason the Nagato gif isn't a gif anymore when I use it as a avatar. 

What do.


----------



## Kage (Oct 5, 2012)

that happened to me a while ago. try reuploading it.

11.75 KB doesn't seem like it's too big for a junior avy gif...


----------



## Vash (Oct 5, 2012)

Kor said:


> For some reason the Nagato gif isn't a gif anymore when I use it as a avatar.
> 
> What do.



It's because you are a junior member :/



try this. I had to remove frames and reduce the quality (a lot) to get it under 100kb.


----------



## Kor (Oct 6, 2012)

Thanks for the help.


----------



## Nuuskis (Oct 11, 2012)

Can someone make me a senior avatar and signature from the latest episode please?

Avatar: Gif of Tobi's mask.

Signature: Overview of all the Edo Jinchuuriki and Tobi.

Would really appreciate it!!


----------



## SuperSaiyaMan12 (Oct 11, 2012)

Can someone make a gif of Naruto outspeeding A?


----------



## MakeItReal (Oct 12, 2012)

Hello guys,

I tried to make some GIF's, so don't be to hard to me.  I hope you like some and rep if you take any.

Episode 283.

*Avatar:*


----------



## MakeItReal (Oct 12, 2012)

*Signature:*


----------



## NO (Oct 12, 2012)

MakeItReal said:


> *Signature:*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Are you using photoshop? Look at your frames and make sure there aren't any black (or blank, for that matter) ones.


----------



## MakeItReal (Oct 12, 2012)

Yes Im using Photoshop, I'll try to fixx it and repost it then.

thanks.

*EDIT:* 

Thanks to JayJay32 he helped me to fix this anoying flashes in my GIF's. How I said Im a beginner in this thing, so if you got any suggestions for improvement please tell me.

Thanks


----------



## Nuuskis (Oct 14, 2012)

Nachrael said:


> Can someone make me a senior avatar and signature from the latest episode please?
> 
> Avatar: Gif of Tobi's mask.
> 
> ...



Where has all the gif-makers disappeared to? I remember here used to have people who would make almost the whole episode into small gifs.


----------



## SuperSaiyaMan12 (Oct 16, 2012)

You'd think the Gif-Makers would be swarming over this episode.


----------



## ?_Camorra_? (Oct 20, 2012)

Hey can anyone make a Gif from Ep 247 when the Uzumaki clan leader was standing next to Hashirama and sealed that ugly creature ? Thanks in advance


----------



## Jizznificent (Nov 3, 2012)

can someone make a gif of shizune revealing her leg before the surgery? that was pretty hot.


----------



## Combine (Nov 22, 2012)

Been a while since anyone has really wanted gifs, but well, a Suzuki episode should definitely warrant a request for some! There was a lot of great material in this ep to work with.


----------



## ueharakk (Nov 22, 2012)




----------



## MakeItReal (Nov 23, 2012)

Hey guys,

since all "very good"GIF Make's are gone, I tried to do some again. If you got any requests or if you take some GIF's please let me now. I don't want to do GIF's only for myself. ^^

*Episode: 290*

*150x150:*




















sorry, that the last GIF in this Post doesn't show a preview, you've got to click it one time.


----------



## MakeItReal (Nov 23, 2012)

Greetz MakeItReal.


----------



## Scar (Nov 23, 2012)

Nice gifs, dude


----------



## Scarlet Ammo (Nov 23, 2012)

Have Hidan clone gifs from 290 already been posted?


----------



## MakeItReal (Nov 23, 2012)

Mayrice said:


> Have Hidan clone gifs from 290 already been posted?



Hope you like some of these.


----------



## MakeItReal (Nov 23, 2012)

*Episode 289:*







Here just a few GIF's, tell me if u got any request's for this episode. 

Greetz MakeItReal.


----------



## Scarlet Ammo (Nov 23, 2012)

MakeItReal said:


> Hope you like some of these.



This is amazing, thank you.


----------



## MakeItReal (Nov 23, 2012)

You're welcome.


----------



## tkROUT (Nov 24, 2012)

May be more later.

*Spoiler*: __ 

















​


(If use, better rehost)


----------



## Emo_Princess (Nov 24, 2012)

Could someone please make a big hidan vs sakura gif?


----------



## Mochi (Nov 24, 2012)

wait what, hidan appeared?!


----------



## Scarlet Ammo (Nov 24, 2012)

Mochi said:


> wait what, hidan appeared?!



Don't get too excited. It's just his clone. Studio Pierrot doesn't have permission to dig up the real Hidan.


----------



## Nuuskis (Nov 24, 2012)

It doesn't matter if he's clone or not, it's still filler that you can just forget after it's over. 



MakeItReal said:


> *Episode 289:*
> 
> 
> 
> ...





tkROUT said:


> May be more later.
> 
> ​(If use, better rehost)



I like these two, very nice looking.


----------



## Bissen (Nov 24, 2012)

Jizznificent said:


> can someone make a gif of shizune revealing her leg before the surgery? that was pretty hot.


Sure thing! Just started trying out gifs today - it's kinda fun 





Aaaaaand a Hidan >< Sakura gif. Don't know if they're too long, though...


----------



## Scarlet Ammo (Nov 24, 2012)

Nachrael said:


> It doesn't matter if he's clone or not, it's still filler that you can just forget after it's over.



That is true. Unless the clone lives. Then there's some clone of an akatsuki member wandering around the narutoverse. That scares me :I


----------



## Raiden (Nov 24, 2012)

lmao Hidan.


----------



## Tatanka (Nov 24, 2012)

Bissen said:


> Sure thing! Just started trying out gifs today - it's kinda fun





Nice view there Shizune


----------



## MaCCo (Nov 24, 2012)

TEST

*To see these animations it needs Mozilla Firefox browser*

Original and colorized...


----------



## Sarry (Nov 24, 2012)

Wait...why is Hidan naked and flashing his junk?


----------



## Scarlet Ammo (Nov 24, 2012)

Sarry said:


> Wait...why is Hidan naked and flashing his junk?



It's a clone of Hidan (AKA Nidan) that was created from snake cells. Kabuto couldn't clone clothes so he was naked. It was pretty Hilarious.


----------



## MaCCo (Nov 27, 2012)

*To see these animations it needs Mozilla Firefox browser.
Click on the pictures to see them at the original dimension.*


----------



## Combine (Nov 29, 2012)

Requesting epic Naruto being kicked in balls gif!


----------



## Bissen (Nov 29, 2012)

Combine said:


> Requesting epic Naruto being kicked in balls gif!





As requested! Pardon the low quality, but I couldn't find a hosting site that'd host larger ones.


----------



## MakeItReal (Nov 29, 2012)

*Episode 291:*

*150x150*


----------



## MakeItReal (Nov 29, 2012)




----------



## MakeItReal (Nov 29, 2012)

*320x180*











*Special:*



If you take any GIF or got any request, please let me know.


----------



## Dbgohan08 (Nov 29, 2012)

You should also make a gif of naruto squirming/jumping around after he gets kicked


----------



## Bissen (Nov 29, 2012)

LOL! The Deidara one should totally replace that "yadayadayada..." hand gesture!

*Deidaradayadayada!*


----------



## MakeItReal (Nov 29, 2012)

Dbgohan08 said:


> You should also make a gif of naruto squirming/jumping around after he gets kicked



*320x180*


----------



## MaCCo (Nov 30, 2012)

Click on the pictures to see them at the original dimension.

Gif + Color


----------



## Scarlet Ammo (Nov 30, 2012)

Requesting a gif of Kabuto kneeling infront of Deidara and Nidan and putting the kunai memory tag in Deidara.  C8


----------



## MakeItReal (Dec 2, 2012)

Mayrice said:


> Requesting a gif of Kabuto kneeling infront of Deidara and Nidan and putting the kunai memory tag in Deidara.  C8


----------



## Scarlet Ammo (Dec 6, 2012)

I request all the Hidan clips in Chikara Episode 3 in gif form! 8D and that includes the ones that include Deidara in the frame




MakeItReal said:


>



Thank you so much!


----------



## MakeItReal (Dec 7, 2012)

*Episode 292:*

@ Mayrice I hope you'll find any GIF's you like. 

*150x150*


----------



## MakeItReal (Dec 7, 2012)




----------



## MakeItReal (Dec 7, 2012)

*320x180*


----------



## MakeItReal (Dec 7, 2012)

Please let me know if you take any or got a request, for example another size.

Thanks.
Greetz MakeItReal. ^^


----------



## Dbgohan08 (Dec 7, 2012)

what about naruto getting beat by the 4TK? Also him getting kicked by that one guy and when naruto is on the floor in pain.


----------



## MakeItReal (Dec 7, 2012)

This ?

*150x150*


----------



## Dbgohan08 (Dec 7, 2012)

Yeah those are good too, thanks, but just two things. In the second one where the dude kicks naruto you should include the part where naruto hits the wall or make another just showing that part. Also when naruto's on the floor you should do one where it's his whole body when hes moving around. One last thing is you should make a gif of the 4tk growling/roaring at the end of the episode.


----------



## MakeItReal (Dec 7, 2012)

Dbgohan08 said:


> Yeah those are good too, thanks, but just two things. In the second one where the dude kicks naruto you should include the part where naruto hits the wall or make another just showing that part. Also when naruto's on the floor you should do one where it's his whole body when hes moving around. One last thing is you should make a gif of the 4tk growling/roaring at the end of the episode.



*150x150*











*320x180*



Hope you like these as well.


----------



## Olympian (Dec 8, 2012)

Who the heck kicked Naruto into the wall?

I`m loving Nidan ;D


----------



## MakeItReal (Dec 8, 2012)

It was the Edo Tensei from Hayate Gekkou. You maybe remeber him from the Chunin Exam.


----------



## lacey (Dec 11, 2012)

Those gifs look amazing. Can't help but admire the animation style for that episode, it sticks out to me for some reason. Looks like I'll be looking for it soon.


----------



## Yami_no_Princess (Dec 11, 2012)

♥ Comatose ♥ said:


> Those gifs look amazing. Can't help but admire the animation style for that episode, it sticks out to me for some reason. Looks like I'll be looking for it soon.



It's not just that episode, SP did all 6 episodes in the special


----------



## Linkdarkside (Dec 13, 2012)

new gif's soon?


----------



## MakeItReal (Dec 13, 2012)

*Episode 293*

*150x150*


----------



## MakeItReal (Dec 13, 2012)




----------



## MakeItReal (Dec 13, 2012)

*320x180*







*Please let me know, if you take any GIF or got a request for example GIF size or so...

Greetz MakeItRea. *


----------



## Dbgohan08 (Dec 13, 2012)

The Kyuubi throwing naruto and of him falling would be a good one. You can make it together or separate.


----------



## Jad (Dec 13, 2012)

Damn, those Gai and Lee scenes are brutal. So awesome.


----------



## Deathgun (Dec 13, 2012)

We need some full kyuubi mode gifs in here.


----------



## MakeItReal (Dec 13, 2012)

Dbgohan08 said:


> The Kyuubi throwing naruto and of him falling would be a good one. You can make it together or separate.



*150x150*


----------



## MakeItReal (Dec 13, 2012)

Deathgun said:


> We need some full kyuubi mode gifs in here.



*You mean some like this ?*

*150x150*


----------



## Scarlet Ammo (Dec 13, 2012)

I request a gif of Hidan Clone getting disrupted from his battle from the blast(every frame with him in it), also the part where the snake pops from the ground and swallows him (with the part of him struggling not to get eaten) XD


----------



## MakeItReal (Dec 13, 2012)

Mayrice said:


> I request a gif of Hidan Clone getting disrupted from his battle from the blast(every frame with him in it), also the part where the snake pops from the ground and swallows him (with the part of him struggling not to get eaten) XD



*150x150*













*I hope you like these.*


----------



## LadyTenTen (Dec 13, 2012)

Please, could someone make more TenTen's gifs from this chapter for me?
I will rep.


----------



## SuperSaiyaMan12 (Dec 13, 2012)

Could I have an sig of Kurama Clone firing its Bijudama through the mountain?


----------



## Hydde (Dec 13, 2012)

i would like to take this one as my avy

can i?

edit; it seems is too big
can u lower its quality for the aniamtion to run=?


----------



## Scizor (Dec 14, 2012)

It's been a while.

*Naruto episode 293*







​


LadyTenTen said:


> Please, could someone make more TenTen's gifs from this chapter for me?
> I will rep.



​
I'll probably make more later, as these aren't even from half of the episode.


----------



## LadyTenTen (Dec 14, 2012)

I don't know if I'm the only one with this problem, but the avatar size gifs don't work well when I download them... could someone please make a non-so-heavy version of TenTen's one for me?


----------



## Scizor (Dec 14, 2012)

LadyTenTen said:


> I don't know if I'm the only one with this problem, but the avatar size gifs don't work well when I download them... could someone please make a non-so-heavy version of TenTen's one for me?



Some of the avatar GIFs MakeItReal posted are indeed too large in filesize.

*@MakeItReal:* the max. filesize for senior avatars (150x150) is 341 Kb and the max. filesize for junior avatars (125x125) is 100 Kb.

Above that (filesize and/or actual size) and the GIFs won't move for the respective (junior/senior) members.


----------



## MakeItReal (Dec 14, 2012)

*Hey guys,

at first you can use every GIF I post here as your avatar or signature !  If any GIF is too big, please just tell me, then I'll try to make it lower.

*


----------



## MakeItReal (Dec 14, 2012)

*Hello again everyone,

thanks to Scizor, he gave me some tips, how I can reduce the size from the GIF's.  So just how I said, you can use every GIF Im posting here and if it's to big, please just tell me and I will reduce the size !

@ LadyTenTen

It's pretty hard to create the TenTen GIF you requested as a useable Avatar, which means not over 341kb. Since the scene is kinda long and got much action in it. Anyways I tried to do something and you should be able to use some of these.*







*You should be able to use all of thse GIFs. It's bot possible to get these scene under 100kb for the Junior ppl over here. If I should change anything or got any more requests, please tell me.*


----------



## MakeItReal (Dec 14, 2012)

Hydde said:


> i would like to take this one as my avy
> 
> can i?
> 
> ...



*You should be able to use this one. *


----------



## Deleted member 73050 (Dec 14, 2012)

Lee is a Super Saiyan


----------



## MakeItReal (Dec 14, 2012)

Vino said:


> Lee is a Super Saiyan



haha awesome  But it's guy.

*This is Lee.*


----------



## Deleted member 73050 (Dec 14, 2012)

My bad, the eyebrows look the same.


----------



## MakeItReal (Dec 14, 2012)

SuperSaiyaMan12 said:


> Could I have an sig of Kurama Clone firing its Bijudama through the mountain?





*Like this ? If I should change anything, please let me know. *


----------



## Mercurial (Dec 14, 2012)

may I have a gif of Kakashi cutting in half the Kiri Swordsman Akebino Jinin in NS episode 284? thanks everyone


----------



## SuperSaiyaMan12 (Dec 15, 2012)

MakeItReal said:


> *Like this ? If I should change anything, please let me know. *


Yep, like that, thanks!


----------



## BlazingInferno (Dec 15, 2012)

May I use this :33


----------



## Scizor (Dec 16, 2012)

BlazingInferno said:


> May I use this :33



Ofcourse 

But here's a version you can actually use:


----------



## BlazingInferno (Dec 16, 2012)

Awesome :33


----------



## Scarlet Ammo (Dec 18, 2012)

Thanks!

I request all the clips of Hidan in the rock lee spinoff last episode!


----------



## Bissen (Dec 19, 2012)

Made these during random re-watching.
From Kakashi's and Gai's race, just before Kakashi is to be named Hokage - that was hilarious B)



This is from the following episode.









I have NO idea why they're resized. I'm pretty sure I've made them all the same size, initially. May be Photobucket doing it. IDK.


----------



## Sword Sage (Dec 20, 2012)

Someone make gifs of Sage Mode badass moments in the new episode.


----------



## MakeItReal (Dec 20, 2012)

*Naruto Shippuden Episode 294:*

*150x150*


----------



## MakeItReal (Dec 20, 2012)




----------



## MakeItReal (Dec 20, 2012)

*320x180*





Just as always, please let me know if you take any. If you want to use any GIF, but its too gut, just tell me I will reduce the size

Greetz MakeItReal.


----------



## Sword Sage (Dec 20, 2012)

make more sig gifs with Sage Mode Naruto along with him kicking ass!


----------



## Deathgun (Dec 26, 2012)

Can we get some gifs from this please. 

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5RyuPs7Me14[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Fullazare (Dec 26, 2012)

Deathgun said:


> Can we get some gifs


You can find 5 gifs here.

The Naruto/Ra?kage scene is better than in the anime ahah.


----------



## Sword Sage (Dec 26, 2012)

I agree.

Truthfully Ninja Storm movie scenes are better than in the anime.

Have you seen fights with Naruto vs Kakashi, Sasuke, and Kakuzu in Ninja Storm 2 movie scenes? Those were epic! It sometimes made me think why didn't Kishi or anime team didn't make the battle scenes in the game epic?

Noticed that Raikage still has his left arm in the game. I wonder how the battle movie scenes in the game will be like with Raikage vs Naruto? They extended with epic fight scenes so I bet it will be epic.


----------



## Spica (Jan 8, 2013)

Could anyone please make a gif of Akatsuki dancing in the new Rock Lee ending, please?


----------



## Scarlet Ammo (Jan 8, 2013)

Spica said:


> Could anyone please make a gif of Akatsuki dancing in the new Rock Lee ending, please?



THIS!   Came here just for this request! One small enough for an icon 150x150 and one big one for a sig.


----------



## Scarlet Ammo (Jan 8, 2013)

I CAN'T WAIT! MADE THE GIF! Not best quality but oh well


----------



## Vice (Jan 9, 2013)

Kool-Aid said:


> i haven't made gifs in a while



Whoa.... wait, what? The fuck is this from?


----------



## SuperSaiyaMan12 (Jan 9, 2013)

Vice said:


> Whoa.... wait, what? The fuck is this from?


Road to Sakura. When Sakura from the AU universe came, Tsunade and the others thought she was their Sakura with Amnesia and Ino came up with a plan to make everyone fit Sakura's 'memories'. Hinata in the other universe dresses...rather provocatively.


----------



## MakeItReal (Jan 10, 2013)

Hey guys,

is there any request from Episode 295 ?


----------



## Sword Sage (Jan 10, 2013)

I like Naruto powering up his Kyuubi powers and all the other scenes in Kyuubi mode fighting the monster.


----------



## Yagami1211 (Jan 10, 2013)

Vice said:


> Whoa.... wait, what? The fuck is this from?



Naruto Shippuden, the anime series.
Considering your avatar, I guess you know what this is about


----------



## Dbgohan08 (Jan 10, 2013)

There are already gifs on tumblr if anyone wants to take a look.


----------



## Sword Sage (Jan 10, 2013)

I sure as hell do!


----------



## Tony Lou (Jan 10, 2013)

Endless fillers are endless...


----------



## Yami_no_Princess (Jan 11, 2013)

Matrix XZ said:


> I agree.
> 
> Truthfully Ninja Storm movie scenes are better than in the anime.
> 
> ...



In the game cutscene, Garaa was able to swat away Sasuke's Amatersasu with his sand @_@


----------



## Sword Sage (Jan 13, 2013)

Can someone make gifs of the new episode all of Naruto using Kyuubi powers, please?

All with power up and Naruto bijuu chakra mode speed.


----------



## Scizor (Jan 14, 2013)

*Episode 295: Chikara final*














​


----------



## Sword Sage (Jan 14, 2013)

Those are awesome, can you make more please?


----------



## Scizor (Jan 14, 2013)

Matrix XZ said:


> Those are awesome, can you make more please?



I might take a request or two (from the latest episode), but I don't plan on making more on my own initiative.


----------



## Sword Sage (Jan 14, 2013)

I like Naruto powering up with a roar, I think that was the scene almost SSJ power up, if I recall the scene!


----------



## Scizor (Jan 14, 2013)

Matrix XZ said:


> I like Naruto powering up with a roar, I think that was the scene almost SSJ power up, if I recall the scene!



Could you be more specific, please?


----------



## Sword Sage (Jan 14, 2013)

Making of Road to Ninja from P69-78

THE scene starts at 2:37 until the start of the Opening.


----------



## Scizor (Jan 14, 2013)

Matrix XZ said:


> Making of Road to Ninja from P69-78
> 
> THE scene starts at 2:37 until the start of the Opening.



Here you go:

​


----------



## Sword Sage (Jan 14, 2013)

^

Now thats epic! Thank you very much!


----------



## Scizor (Jan 14, 2013)

Matrix XZ said:


> ^
> 
> Now thats epic! Thank you very much!



I'm glad you like it and no problem.


----------



## Bissen (Jan 14, 2013)

Hey, Scizor! How can you make gifs in such nice quality and length, without having them filling like 3928301540MB?  What software do you use? (Pretty please)


----------



## Scizor (Jan 14, 2013)

Bissen said:


> Hey, Scizor! How can you make gifs in such nice quality and length, without having them filling like 3928301540MB?  What software do you use? (Pretty please)



I PM'd you, as that isn't a topic to discuss here I presume.


----------



## Dbgohan08 (Jan 14, 2013)

Can you make naruto dodging the monster when he as the rasengan up until he hits the monster with it?


----------



## Scizor (Jan 15, 2013)

Dbgohan08 said:


> Can you make naruto dodging the monster when he as the rasengan up until he hits the monster with it?



​


----------



## xShotDeadGorgeous (Jan 15, 2013)

I have a request . Could somebody please do an avatar sized gif for me ? Not sure what episode it is , but it's where Minato and Kushina are kids and they just stare at eachother (please tell me someone knows what I'm talking about) but Kushina is facing him and their hair's blowing
Sorry for the long description I have no idea what episode it is , sorry !


----------



## Selva (Jan 16, 2013)

oh Naruto looks hot in those gifs  I really need to watch this filler arc just for that beautiful animation.


----------



## Scizor (Jan 16, 2013)

Selva said:


> oh Naruto looks hot in those gifs  I really need to watch this filler arc just for that beautiful animation.



Yeah you should; the animation is indeed awesome =D


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Jan 17, 2013)

Any gifs from the latest episode? For example of Naruto and Bee vs White Zetsus or the encounter between the Edo Kages and Gaara's unit?


----------



## Mercurial (Jan 17, 2013)

can I request some gifs from Naruto Shippuuden episode 288?


----------



## MakeItReal (Jan 17, 2013)

*Naruto Shippuden Episode 296:*

*150x150*


----------



## MakeItReal (Jan 17, 2013)

*320x180*


----------



## MakeItReal (Jan 17, 2013)

*Preview:*





*If you want to use a GIF, but the kB size is too big, please let me know, then I will reduce the size. At this moment I used high quality, also lett me know if u got a request.*


----------



## Mercurial (Jan 18, 2013)

Make it Real could you please make me some gifs from episode 288? especially Kakashi and Guy rushing as boys and then as grown men (around 16:00-17:00) and Kakashi and Guy fighting,dodging and stomping the Kiri Swordsmen... thank you in advance!


----------



## Arya Stark (Jan 19, 2013)

Raikiri19 said:


> Make it Real could you please make me some gifs from episode 288? especially Kakashi and Guy rushing as boys and then as grown men (around 16:00-17:00) and Kakashi and Guy fighting,dodging and stomping the Kiri Swordsmen... thank you in advance!



I want those too!


----------



## Mercurial (Jan 21, 2013)

but no one cares


----------



## MakeItReal (Jan 21, 2013)

Raikiri19 said:


> but no one cares



Let me see, what I can do for you, just give me some time.


----------



## Mercurial (Jan 21, 2013)

thank you very much bro!


----------



## MakeItReal (Jan 21, 2013)

Raikiri19 said:


> Make it Real could you please make me some gifs from episode 288? especially Kakashi and Guy rushing as boys and then as grown men (around 16:00-17:00) and Kakashi and Guy fighting,dodging and stomping the Kiri Swordsmen... thank you in advance!


*
150x150*


​
*320x180*




​
Tell me if you want it in another size. When you want to use it somewhere, but the kB size is too big, tell then I will try to reduce it.


----------



## Mercurial (Jan 21, 2013)

the only thing I can do is to +rep you but thanks! could you please make some more of the fighting scenes,the ones in the second part of the episode? anyway thank you very much!


----------



## Ceasar Drake (Jan 22, 2013)

still not sure how you guys make gifs, but it's pretty darn good


----------



## Riordan (Jan 23, 2013)

Good gifs. Keep em coming


----------



## MakeItReal (Jan 24, 2013)

*Naruto Shippuden Episode 297:*

*150x150*


----------



## MakeItReal (Jan 24, 2013)

*320x180*











*I hope you like some of these, if you want to use any GIF somewhere but the kB size ist too big, please tell me, then I can reduce the size, also tell me when you need these GIF's in some other size.

Greetz MakeItReal.*


----------



## xShotDeadGorgeous (Jan 24, 2013)

xShotDeadGorgeous said:


> I have a request . Could somebody please do an avatar sized gif for me ? Not sure what episode it is , but it's where Minato and Kushina are kids and they just stare at eachother (please tell me someone knows what I'm talking about) but Kushina is facing him and their hair's blowing
> Sorry for the long description I have no idea what episode it is , sorry !



Hate to quote myself , but MakeItReal , could you do this for me ?


----------



## MakeItReal (Jan 25, 2013)

I will not search for that scene for you, just find it out yourself and then I'll probably make it for you.


----------



## Mercurial (Jan 25, 2013)

MakeItReal thanks for the gifs of the episode 297 

may you make for me some other gifs from the scenes of Kakashi and Gai against the Kiri Swordsmen (episode 288,after 16.00-17.00) and the scene of Kakashi rushing at Zabuza and cutting and impaling him with Raikiri (episode 266) ? thanks for your kind job!


----------



## xShotDeadGorgeous (Jan 26, 2013)

MakeItReal said:


> I will not search for that scene for you, just find it out yourself and then I'll probably make it for you.



Okay  It's episode 246 , and the time is around 19:07 when I looked on Crunchyroll .

That was terrible . I only use subtitles for reference (I watch English dub) and that's probably one of the best things Kishi's ever written


----------



## xShotDeadGorgeous (Jan 28, 2013)

^ Nice one . What episode is that ?


----------



## Vash (Jan 29, 2013)

xShotDeadGorgeous said:


> ^ Nice one . What episode is that ?



That's from the preview of the next episode, 298.


----------



## xShotDeadGorgeous (Jan 30, 2013)

What do ya'll use to make the GIFs ? And does it take a lot of time ?


----------



## MakeItReal (Jan 31, 2013)

xShotDeadGorgeous said:


> What do ya'll use to make the GIFs ? And does it take a lot of time ?



Well I need like I guess 1h to make like 30 GIF's from one Episode, but I did never stop the time, so Im not sure at all. Im using Sony Vegas 11.0 & Photoshop CS6, but this is not the place to describe how do create GIFS.


----------



## Sword Sage (Jan 31, 2013)

Please make gifs from the new episode including the Naruto vs Itachi taijutsu scene, that was epic than the manga.


----------



## The greatest evil (Jan 31, 2013)

making by me


----------



## Sword Sage (Jan 31, 2013)

Can you make a sig with full Naruto vs Itachi taijutsu battle?


----------



## Bissen (Jan 31, 2013)

A FULL battle? That would take up an incredible amount of bytes - i.e. not possible, sorry.


----------



## Dominus (Jan 31, 2013)




----------



## Emo_Princess (Jan 31, 2013)

Please please please shisui gifs!!!!


----------



## Dominus (Jan 31, 2013)




----------



## The greatest evil (Jan 31, 2013)

making by me


----------



## MakeItReal (Feb 1, 2013)

*Naruto Shippuden Episode 298:*

*150x150*


----------



## MakeItReal (Feb 1, 2013)

​


----------



## MakeItReal (Feb 1, 2013)

*320x180*


----------



## MakeItReal (Feb 1, 2013)




----------



## MakeItReal (Feb 1, 2013)

*I hope you guys like some of these. If you take any please let me know. Feel free to use it where you want. If any GIF size is to big, that you are not able to use it for example in this Forum just tell me, then I will reduce the size. Also if you want a GIF in another size or got any wishes just let me know.

Greetz MakeItReal. *


----------



## Scizor (Feb 1, 2013)

*Naruto shippuden ep. 298*








​


----------



## xShotDeadGorgeous (Feb 2, 2013)

xShotDeadGorgeous said:


> Okay  It's episode 246 , and the time is around 19:07 when I looked on Crunchyroll .
> 
> That was terrible . I only use subtitles for reference (I watch English dub) and that's probably one of the best things Kishi's ever written



Anyone do this for me please ?


----------



## Skywalker (Feb 2, 2013)

Scizor said:


> *Naruto shippuden ep. 298*
> ​


Taking Nagato.


----------



## Jagger (Feb 2, 2013)

Taking two of your gifs, Scizor.

Edit: Changed my mind.


----------



## JiraiyaForever (Feb 3, 2013)

Badass gifs from last ep in here


----------



## SuperSaiyaMan12 (Feb 3, 2013)

Can I get a Nagato tanking and absorbing Bee's V2 Lariat?


----------



## MakeItReal (Feb 3, 2013)

SuperSaiyaMan12 said:


> Can I get a Nagato tanking and absorbing Bee's V2 Lariat?



Hey SuperSaiyaMan I improved your Signature, there was some frame which should not be there but I changed it now.

*320x180*


*
And here the GIF's you requested:
*









Greetz MakeItReal.


----------



## SuperSaiyaMan12 (Feb 4, 2013)

Thanks. Oh, could you make the last one with Nagato fully absorbing the V2 Lariat?


----------



## Nikushimi (Feb 4, 2013)

Could somebody make a joke edit of this and splice two different scenes together so that it looks like Itachi is pimp-smacking someone? 

I'll be your best friend. Reps will be given just for trying.

Bonus rep if it's any of the following characters: Shippuuden Naruto, Shippuuden Sasuke, Jiraiya, Pain.


----------



## Silver (Feb 6, 2013)

best i could do


----------



## Emo_Princess (Feb 6, 2013)

Dark Prince of Awesome said:


>




Shisui awesome thanks.  
Any chance ones without the grain effects on?


----------



## Emo_Princess (Feb 6, 2013)

The greatest evil said:


> making by me




Moar shisui thanks,So hot.


----------



## Bonly (Feb 6, 2013)

Silver said:


> best i could do



This was pure awesomeness. Do you think you could have Jiraiya get pimped slapped as well :33


----------



## Silver (Feb 6, 2013)

Not many parts where Jiraiya gets 'smacked' to use, so it didnt turn out so well =/

added le borders


----------



## Bonly (Feb 6, 2013)

Silver said:


> Not many parts where Jiraiya gets 'smacked' to use, so it didnt turn out so well =/
> 
> added le borders



This is just too awesome. Thank you my good sir, enjoy my (weak ) rep my good sir


----------



## Bissen (Feb 7, 2013)

Silver, mirror either Itachi or Pain - or else it's the wrong side.

Good job, though!


----------



## Scizor (Feb 7, 2013)

*Naruto Shippuden ep. 299 (part 1/2)*














​


----------



## Scizor (Feb 7, 2013)

*Naruto Shippuden ep. 299 (part 2/2)*









​


----------



## LadyTenTen (Feb 7, 2013)

Could someone make an avatar and a gif from TenTen's pose scene?

I will rep and give credit.


----------



## Dominus (Feb 8, 2013)




----------



## Vice (Feb 8, 2013)

Can I take?


----------



## Scizor (Feb 14, 2013)

Vice said:


> Can I take?



Of course; that's why I make/post them


----------



## Dominus (Feb 16, 2013)




----------



## Mantux31 (Feb 16, 2013)

this looks so sexual


----------



## Ernie (Feb 19, 2013)

Epic thread, awesome gifs! Keep this up!

5 stars


----------



## xShotDeadGorgeous (Feb 21, 2013)

xShotDeadGorgeous said:


> Okay  It's episode 246 , and the time is around 19:07 when I looked on Crunchyroll .
> 
> That was terrible . I only use subtitles for reference (I watch English dub) and that's probably one of the best things Kishi's ever written



Can anyone do that scene for me ? When Kushina's looking at Minato ?
I'll give rep and credit in sig . c:


----------



## SuperSaiyaMan12 (Feb 21, 2013)

Can we finally get some gifs of this episode?


----------



## ueharakk (Feb 23, 2013)




----------



## KentuckyMcPopeyedTacoKing (Feb 23, 2013)

Can we get a gif from this latest episode with Sage Naruto preparing the epic "go fuck yourself" normal Rasengan attack on the 3rd Raikage?

Don't know why but the clone molding the chakra is doing it so seriously and slowly it almost looks like he's tripping and it made me laugh


----------



## Magician (Feb 23, 2013)

Does anyone have gifs of Hashirama from the OVA?


----------



## Olympian (Mar 3, 2013)

Not the anime, but:



Is there a chance that any of you, GIF wizards, can make me two gifs out of this awesome video? One with Asuma boxing around the two Zetsu (in defense - before all 3 start running) and then of that spectacular Air Ash Katon in the end, preferably starting with the actual jump?

I`ll give you cookies. Lot`s and lot`s of cookies.


----------



## ueharakk (Mar 7, 2013)




----------



## The greatest evil (Mar 23, 2013)




----------



## Dominus (Mar 23, 2013)




----------



## Selva (Apr 4, 2013)

New OP:


----------



## Sword Sage (Apr 4, 2013)

Can someone make a gif where Chakra mode Naruto pwns Sound 4 the part where Naruto walks calmly as Sound 4 Runs as Naruto did his Rasengan on them then they burst to dissapear?


----------



## Selva (Apr 4, 2013)




----------



## Selva (Apr 4, 2013)

Might make some from the new ED if I have time =P


----------



## Rosi (Apr 4, 2013)

Selva said:


>




taking these :33 will certainly credit and rep



Oh, and may I ask you(or anyone for that matter) to make a bigger version of this one?

I'd like it to be around 500px in width. It should logically be around 900kb, so it would fit into sig. If not, then smaller would also be ok :33 ty


----------



## Vash (Apr 4, 2013)

Selva said:


> New OP:



I'll take this thanks ~


----------



## Panther (Apr 4, 2013)

Selva said:


> New OP:



 Taking these.


----------



## ShadowReij (Apr 4, 2013)

Selva said:


> New OP:




I'm using these dammit!


----------



## Delove (Apr 4, 2013)

What can I do here?


----------



## Jizznificent (Apr 4, 2013)

Selva said:


>





Selva said:


>


my faves. 


*Spoiler*: __ 



but you left out rikudou...


----------



## Selva (Apr 4, 2013)

Rosi said:


> Oh, and may I ask you(or anyone for that matter) to make a bigger version of this one?



*Spoiler*: __ 










Jizznificent said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> but you left out rikudou...


The gif was getting too long I had to cut out that part


----------



## Panther (Apr 4, 2013)

Could you enlarge this like you did with the Tobi gif?


----------



## Selva (Apr 4, 2013)

^ not as big as that one, tho, because this scene is quite long:


----------



## Santoryu (Apr 4, 2013)

can someone make me an ava out of this scene, but focus more on the face, maybe slow it down slightly? 

and a sig without any edits would be appreciated


----------



## Rosi (Apr 4, 2013)

Selva said:


> *Spoiler*: __



thank you so much :33


----------



## Magician (Apr 11, 2013)

Can I get some Hayate gifs.


----------



## C-No (Apr 14, 2013)

I like your set


----------



## Sarry (Apr 14, 2013)

Is the recent anime arcs worth watching? i.e are they well produced?


ueharakk said:


> *Spoiler*: __


----------



## Samehadaman (Apr 14, 2013)

Sarry said:


> Wait, they revived the sound 5 in the anime?



Yes, among others even more obscure like Hayate.


----------



## Suigetsu (Apr 14, 2013)

Selva, how can you make so many gifs!
Thank you for all your hardwork!


----------



## Scarlet Ammo (Apr 18, 2013)

Edit: Nevermind. I'm too impatient. Decided to make them myself.


----------



## Scarlet Ammo (Apr 18, 2013)

Made the gifs myself~ pek

If you pay attention you can notice the errors. *In the first gif, Hidan's metallic rope/coil thing is white instead of brownish grey*. (only the part coming out of his sleeve. Strangely enough, the upper part connected to his scythe is the brownish color)

*Funfact: *The actual color of his coils are unclear because all of the images depicting Hidan colored by Masashi Kishimoto always end up having his coils slightly covered or out of the image. But in the rock lee spin off, Hidan's coils are brown. And since Masashi Kishimoto is overlooking the spin off manga for approval, it's safe to say he considers the color brown the correct one. 

*In the last gif, Hidan's rope/coil thing is no longer in his left sleeve.*

EDIT:

I was curious to see if the manga version of Hidan always had a coil in his left sleeve to see if this was an actual error or not. Then I noticed something! :V 
[sp][/sp]

*In the manga, Hidan has his coil/rope thingy wrapped around his chest to keep it on his back.* It's not magically glued on like in the anime. I never noticed that. And I dare call myself a dedicated Hidan fan. 

-the more you know

Oh and I had a little fun and made this:


*Spoiler*: __ 






Come at me bro


----------



## Selva (May 2, 2013)

Some avatars from the new episode:


----------



## Selva (May 2, 2013)




----------



## Selva (May 2, 2013)




----------



## Selva (May 2, 2013)




----------



## Scarlet Ammo (May 2, 2013)

Just made this cuz I had to. Forgot to remove subtitles though and there's the stupid logo on the corner but oh well


----------



## LadyTenTen (May 4, 2013)

Gif and avatar with TenTen in the bath, please?
I'll rep and give credit.


----------



## Mikon (Jun 8, 2013)

Where is this gif from? can someone please make it bigger?


----------



## Sword Sage (Jun 22, 2013)

Can someone make a gif of Naruto vs Torune taijutsu with with it end with Rasengan vs Fist?


----------



## Scizor (Jun 27, 2013)

Where are all the GIF-makers?

lol


----------



## Tony Lou (Jun 27, 2013)

"Holy sh-- IT'S HUGE!!"


----------



## vered (Jul 25, 2013)

lots of gifs incoming from todays amazing episode.
i ask in advance for the Rinnegan transformation part and the whole meteorite part.


----------



## shyakugaun (Jul 25, 2013)

Madara's Fire jutsu Nao!


----------



## Xeogran (Jul 25, 2013)

Eyes


This was totally like...The best thing ever.

Kuchiyose no Jutsu:


dat Susanoo 



*Spoiler*: _Battle Scenes_


----------



## Jizznificent (Jul 25, 2013)

^ finally.


----------



## Silver (Jul 25, 2013)

made some avi's cause fucking madara
​


----------



## Arya Stark (Jul 25, 2013)

Silver said:


> made some avi's cause fucking madara
> ​



These two are mine. OH MY.


----------



## Bissen (Jul 25, 2013)

Brilliant work!


----------



## Misaki Yata (Jul 25, 2013)

fucking amazing!!1


----------



## Silver (Jul 25, 2013)

a few more



​


----------



## Xeogran (Jul 25, 2013)

I'm sorry, i couldn't resist.


----------



## Bissen (Jul 25, 2013)

Oh F, Leon, I wanna rep you again


----------



## Klue (Jul 25, 2013)

Silver, Leon Soryu, I will rep both of you when I can.


----------



## PikaCheeka (Jul 25, 2013)

Saving all.



Arya Stark said:


> These two are mine. OH MY.



You can have pics, but you can't have the man.


----------



## Vice (Jul 25, 2013)

Leon Soryu said:


> Eyes​




Any chance I can get this in 150x150 please?​


----------



## Nuuskis (Jul 25, 2013)

I hoped someone would make a gif from that scene just before Madara rushes to wipe out those fodder where you see Madara's hand. That scene looked like spaghetti western scene.

It appears on 1:55


----------



## Silver (Jul 25, 2013)

^ it's already made in the first post i just missed the hand part


----------



## Jeαnne (Jul 25, 2013)

i just have to use a set out of this episode 


edit:must spread to rep you again silver 

edit: oh sauron asked for it


----------



## Hoshigaki Kisame (Jul 25, 2013)

Silver said:


> ​





Silver said:


> ​



These two are mine. 

You've been repped, Silver.


----------



## Arya Stark (Jul 25, 2013)

PikaCheeka said:


> You can have pics, but you can't have the man.



We are all bitches in his harem.


----------



## Jeαnne (Jul 25, 2013)

Share is care Cheeka


----------



## Scizor (Jul 25, 2013)

What an amazing episode and what a bad time to not have access to photoshop


----------



## Skywalker (Jul 25, 2013)

Scizor said:


> What an amazing episode and what a bad time to not have access to photoshop


It'll be worth the wait.


----------



## Sunspear7 (Jul 25, 2013)

Silver said:


> made some avi's cause fucking madara
> ​



I will be taking this, if it's ok.  +rep!


----------



## Silver (Jul 25, 2013)

if anything thank tumblr, here's a junior version


----------



## Vermin (Jul 25, 2013)

thank you silver for the orgasmic gifs 

repped


----------



## Jagger (Jul 25, 2013)

Taking this one.  

I'll rep you. :33



Leon Soryu said:


> dat Susanoo


Taking this one as well (though probably going to ask someone to edit it). 

Repped.


----------



## ATastyMuffin (Jul 25, 2013)

Can someone make a signature GIF of Naruto holding his Rasenshuriken skywards in episode 322?

Also, an avatar of Base Naruto about to flatten Madara with his Massive Rasengan?

Much appreciated, rep will be given.


----------



## Mako (Jul 26, 2013)

Look at all of these Madara sets. Episode 322 made a beautiful trend.


----------



## ShadowReij (Jul 26, 2013)

Silver said:


> made some avi's cause fucking madara
> ​



I swear this one screams Eternal Mangekyou Sharingan digivolve tooooooo.


----------



## Fatal Warrior (Jul 26, 2013)

Oh man...Here I was, ready to rep the user responsible for "giffin" my favorite part, only to find out it hasn't been made.

Can I request it?


----------



## MakeItReal (Jul 27, 2013)

Amazing Episode & thanls a lot for the GIF's.


----------



## Walkway (Jul 27, 2013)

*Spoiler*: _322_


----------



## Overhaul (Jul 27, 2013)

taking,will rep when I can.


----------



## Scizor (Jul 28, 2013)

I know I'm late to the party, but I just can't pass up this epic episode (GIF wise). I tried to make as original as possible GIFs (as a lot have already been made and posted) while still making GIFs of my favorite parts of *episode 322:*















​


----------



## Scizor (Jul 28, 2013)

*Episode 322* GIFs (continued):














​


----------



## Skywalker (Jul 28, 2013)

Scizor said:


> *Episode 322* GIFs (continued):


I'll be taking these off your hands, fella.


----------



## MrCatalyst (Jul 28, 2013)

I shall be taking this one instead. Shall rep in a bit. :33


----------



## Scizor (Jul 29, 2013)

MrCatalyst said:


> I shall be taking this one instead. Shall rep in a bit. :33



Here's a junior sized version (that you can use):

​


----------



## T-Bag (Jul 29, 2013)

madara is such a BAMF


----------



## Emo_Princess (Aug 1, 2013)

Please more madara gifs from the new ep.  :33


----------



## Prototype (Aug 1, 2013)

Scizor said:


>



Taking, thank you. I'll rep you as soon as I can.


----------



## Scizor (Aug 1, 2013)

*Naruto shippuden episode 323*









​
Rep and cred if taking, please


----------



## Scizor (Aug 1, 2013)

*Naruto shippuden episode 323 (continued)*













​
Rep and cred if taking, please


----------



## Walkway (Aug 1, 2013)

My meager contribution


----------



## Undead (Aug 1, 2013)

Can somebody post some Genma avatar gifs please?


----------



## Scizor (Aug 1, 2013)

Paragon said:


> Can somebody post some Genma avatar gifs please?



Here you go:
​
Rep if taking, please


----------



## Undead (Aug 1, 2013)

Thank you!


----------



## Iruel (Aug 1, 2013)




----------



## Silver (Aug 2, 2013)

well scizor pretty much covered this ep


----------



## Iruel (Aug 8, 2013)




----------



## Scizor (Aug 15, 2013)

*Naruto Shippuden episode 325*












​
Rep and cred if taking, please


----------



## Santoryu (Aug 15, 2013)

>



thanks                                     .


----------



## Mercurial (Aug 15, 2013)

Hi there, could anyone make a gif, greatest dimension possible but with high quality, of the moment when Tobi is catching on Naruto and Kakashi and Guy blitz to save him? And another one of the Masters standing right in front of Naruto

Basically the same that are above but bigger and if possibile in HQ

Thanks in advance bros!


----------



## Scizor (Aug 16, 2013)

Raikiri19 said:


> Hi there, could anyone make a gif, greatest dimension possible but with high quality, of the moment when Tobi is catching on Naruto and Kakashi and Guy blitz to save him? And another one of the Masters standing right in front of Naruto
> 
> Basically the same that are above but bigger and if possibile in HQ
> 
> Thanks in advance bros!



They are in high quality already.


----------



## Mercurial (Aug 16, 2013)

Well! But bigger?


----------



## Scizor (Aug 16, 2013)

Raikiri19 said:


> Well! But bigger?



I just deleted episode 325 and the segments I had saved from episode 325 from my computer so I can't easily redo them for you. Someone else here  might be willing to fulfill your request though. =)


----------



## Misaki Yata (Aug 17, 2013)

Can you make me Ino gif avatars around 150 x 200 ?????
I'll rep.


----------



## Mercurial (Aug 22, 2013)

has anyone gifs of Kakashi and Guy fighting the Bijuu and Naruto smiling with Son Goku (obviously from ep 326) ?


----------



## Iruel (Aug 22, 2013)

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## MS81 (Aug 22, 2013)

can I get Kakashi doing Raiden, both scenes please!!!


----------



## jerseys (Aug 22, 2013)

This would make a good gif:


----------



## Silver (Aug 24, 2013)

just a few


​


----------



## Arya Stark (Aug 24, 2013)

ermargerhd kakashi gifs


----------



## Mercurial (Aug 24, 2013)

repped Scizor! 

boss gifs bro! would you mind to make them bigger? Same gifs, but bigger dimensions! Anyway great job!


----------



## Scarlet Ammo (Aug 24, 2013)

Silver said:


> just a few
> 
> 
> ​



....WOW this looks well-animated. I need to watch this episode


----------



## Scizor (Aug 24, 2013)

Raikiri19 said:


> repped Scizor!
> 
> boss gifs bro! would you mind to make them bigger? Same gifs, but bigger dimensions! Anyway great job!



I appreciate your kind words, but I already told you that I unfortunately don't have the episode anymore.


----------



## Rosi (Aug 29, 2013)

May I request an ava sized gif from the preview for the episode 329, the moment where Kakashi activates his MS? :33


----------



## MS81 (Aug 30, 2013)

Rosi said:


> May I request an ava sized gif from the preview for the episode 329, the moment where Kakashi activates his MS? :33



also Gai turning on the Gates!!!


----------



## zenstudio (Sep 5, 2013)

how bout last episode gif??


----------



## Sword Sage (Sep 5, 2013)

Where are the amazing gifs of the last episode?

I like a gifs of Naruto's Bijuu transformation.

And the power up aura the moment when Naruto was behind kurama, looked like super saiyan aura.


----------



## SuperSaiyaMan12 (Sep 5, 2013)

Could I get a sig of when Naruto fully transforms into Kurama and sends all five Biju flying back please?


----------



## tears (Sep 6, 2013)

Rosi said:


> May I request an ava sized gif from the preview for the episode 329, the moment where Kakashi activates his MS? :33



rep and cred if taking :33



-------



rep and cred plz if taking :33


----------



## Deynard (Sep 6, 2013)

Could someone do signature gif with Kakashi seeing Naruto as 4th Hokage in latest episode? Prefere 400x200 but not bigger. I'll rep and cred.


----------



## Fullazare (Sep 6, 2013)

Not made by me.


----------



## Sword Sage (Sep 6, 2013)

tears said:


> rep and cred plz if taking :33



I'm taking that one!

Doesn't that look like Super Saiyan Aura?


----------



## Rosi (Sep 6, 2013)

tears said:


> rep and cred if taking :33



thx     :33


----------



## Olivia (Sep 6, 2013)

I'll probably make more later on, but just wanted to get this one out there for us Tobi fans. It's the same image for all three, except one is 125x125, one is 150x150, and the other one is 500x3??. 

[sp][/sp]


----------



## Scarlet Ammo (Sep 6, 2013)

WHY ARE THE EPISODES SO WELL ANIMATED ALL OF A SUDDEN!?!!? 


Well...for Naruto standards


----------



## Sword Sage (Sep 8, 2013)

Fullazare said:


> Not made by me.



Can I get a better quality than this with the starting Naruto powers up the golden aura behind kurama?


----------



## crystalblade13 (Sep 8, 2013)

where the hell is naruto punching the 2 tails with the 6 tails, and the bijudama explosion? the episode really needs more gifs made for it. what gives?


----------



## Tony Lou (Sep 9, 2013)

tears said:


> rep and cred plz if taking :33



Poorly drawn Kyuubi ruins it. =\


----------



## Hiatus (Sep 9, 2013)

^Would you rather he look like this?


----------



## Xeros (Sep 9, 2013)

Kurama looks like he gained 200 pounds


----------



## Overhaul (Sep 9, 2013)

lol,he even has man tits now.


----------



## Skywalker (Sep 9, 2013)

Luiz said:


> Poorly drawn Kyuubi ruins it. =\


Well he does look like shit in the manga too.


----------



## Tony Lou (Sep 20, 2013)

Hiatus said:


> ^Would you rather he look like this?



Now that's just evil. 



Skywalker said:


> Well he does look like shit in the manga too.



No arguing there.


----------



## tears (Sep 23, 2013)

rep and cred please if taking :33




​


----------



## tears (Sep 23, 2013)

rep and cred please if taking :33


​


----------



## tears (Sep 23, 2013)

​


----------



## Mercurial (Oct 3, 2013)

Please some gifs of the new opening, of the Naruto / Kakashi / Gai / Tobi parts please! Please someone... if possibile not little but bigger as you can!


----------



## Sword Sage (Oct 3, 2013)

I love a sig with Naruto vs Tobi from the new opening alone please, with HD!


----------



## MS81 (Oct 3, 2013)

could you make Gai using nunchucks from new OP, also Kakashi using Raikiri while bee throwing him?


----------



## FlashYoruichi (Oct 3, 2013)

MS81 said:


> could you make Gai using nunchucks from new OP, also Kakashi using Raikiri while bee throwing him?



also could you add some of tsunade scenes from the OP as well


----------



## Deleted member 181313 (Oct 3, 2013)

been a while... hey nf! *waves*

some gifs from the new opening


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Scarlet Ammo (Oct 3, 2013)

I'd like a gif of rin from the opening and then the part after where it briefly showed Tobi plz


----------



## Fullazare (Oct 3, 2013)

Muuux said:


> some gifs from the new opening
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __


I truly love this new OP !
Thank you so Muuux !!!


----------



## Mercurial (Oct 3, 2013)

Muuux said:


> been a while... hey nf! *waves*
> 
> some gifs from the new opening
> 
> ...


Great job bro, + repped! Thanks!!! Maybe could you do one of the final part, of Tobi, then Gai, then Kakashi, then Naruto?


----------



## gershwin (Oct 3, 2013)

Rainbow Cake said:


> I'd like a gif of rin from the opening and then the part after where it briefly showed Tobi plz


----------



## Zorp (Oct 3, 2013)

Muuux said:


> been a while... hey nf! *waves*
> 
> some gifs from the new opening
> 
> ...



Hey, it's been a while, indeed!  Hope you've been well this past year or so.  Beautiful work as always.


----------



## Mercurial (Oct 3, 2013)

@ Muuux

Great job bro, + repped! Thanks!!! Maybe could you do one of the final part, of Tobi, then Gai, then Kakashi, then Naruto?


----------



## Deleted member 181313 (Oct 3, 2013)

thank y'all so much  i miss doing naruto gifs every week...


----------



## Deleted member 181313 (Oct 3, 2013)

Raikiri19 said:


> @ Muuux
> 
> Great job bro, + repped! Thanks!!! Maybe could you do one of the final part, of Tobi, then Gai, then Kakashi, then Naruto?




*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Mercurial (Oct 3, 2013)

Muuux said:


> *Spoiler*: __


Thanks a lot!!! If I can ask could you fuse them? I mean one gif with Tobi and red Tobi, Gai and red Gai, Kakashi and red Kakashi and then the Naruto part? Still great job, I'll rep you when it will be possible again


----------



## Scarlet Ammo (Oct 12, 2013)

We need moar gifs 

preferably  itachi vs kabuto ones :ho


----------



## Deynard (Oct 19, 2013)

I made this one from ep 326. My first gif ever so be placable 

edit@ From 334


----------



## Xeros (Oct 19, 2013)

I want to make Kabuto vs Uchiha bros. gifs, but my Java won't update to convert YT to GIF  !


----------



## Black Swordsman (Oct 19, 2013)

Any Mei Terumi Gifs?


----------



## Ersa (Oct 25, 2013)

*Episode 334&335 Gifs*
First time making them. Rep and cred if you want to use.
​


----------



## Black Swordsman (Oct 25, 2013)

Can anyone make some Mei terumi gifs up please?


----------



## Ersa (Oct 26, 2013)

A few more. Rep and cred if you want them.


----------



## Black Swordsman (Oct 26, 2013)

Cool, any hot ones of Mei?


----------



## Ersa (Oct 26, 2013)

Link me a video?


----------



## Emo_Princess (Nov 7, 2013)

I beg for fugaku gifs from the newest ep and danzo gifts from the previous ep please. 

Will rep and i wanted the icons avi size please,150x150.


----------



## Deynard (Nov 16, 2013)

Uchiha Girl from 338 ep ;p


----------



## Narutofreak1412 (Nov 20, 2013)

Funny Lee VS Bakuton Guy:


----------



## The greatest evil (Nov 21, 2013)

from me









you want more enter on my page here


----------



## FearTear (Nov 21, 2013)

Narutofreak1412 said:


> Funny Lee VS Bakuton Guy:



Looks like they're having sex in mid air


----------



## Fullazare (Nov 21, 2013)

Saiyan style !! I love that 
Thx for these gifs !


----------



## MS81 (Nov 29, 2013)

can someone make kakashi using raiden on gedo or Gai pinky attack?


----------



## FlashYoruichi (Nov 29, 2013)

Could someone make a gif of Tsunade seal running out.I will suck your dick so hard


----------



## Raiden (Nov 29, 2013)

Fullazare said:


> Saiyan style !! I love that
> Thx for these gifs !



Haha is that Goku or Madara. Awesome gif .


----------



## Itachі (Nov 29, 2013)

FlashYoruichi said:


> Could someone make a gif of Tsunade seal running out.I will suck your dick so hard



The fellatio is optional.


----------



## Mercurial (Nov 29, 2013)

Could you do one of Kakashi going with Raiden on Gedo Mazo's arm? Please


----------



## FlashYoruichi (Nov 29, 2013)

Itachi☆Uchiha said:


> The fellatio is *optional*.



What a gentlemen :33 Hard to find these days


----------



## Itachі (Nov 29, 2013)

Raikiri19 said:


> Could you do one of Kakashi going with Raiden on Gedo Mazo's arm? Please



Sure. 

If the size is too small tell me the dimensions you prefer and I will resize it for you.





FlashYoruichi said:


> What a gentlemen :33 Hard to find these days


----------



## Mercurial (Nov 29, 2013)

Itachi☆Uchiha said:


> Sure.
> 
> If the size is too small tell me the dimensions you prefer and I will resize it for you.


Repped bro 

If I can ask, could you make it start a little before (right after the focus went from Madara to the battle vs the Gedo Mazo) and finish it a little after (right before Kakashi says to Guy to attack Gedo's foot)? If you can't don't worry, you've already been very kind.


----------



## Itachі (Nov 29, 2013)

Raikiri19 said:


> Repped bro
> 
> If I can ask, could you make it start a little before (right after the focus went from Madara to the battle vs the Gedo Mazo) and finish it a little after (right before Kakashi says to Guy to attack Gedo's foot)? If you can't don't worry, you've already been very kind.



Thanks for the rep. 

I'll make it in a bit, it's a little hard to get the timings correct though.


----------



## Mercurial (Nov 29, 2013)

Don't worry, take your time


----------



## Itachі (Nov 29, 2013)

Raikiri19 said:


> Don't worry, take your time



I've finished it. :33



Is this fine?


----------



## Mercurial (Nov 30, 2013)

Itachi☆Uchiha said:


> I've finished it. :33
> 
> 
> 
> Is this fine?



If only you could make it go a second after it stops, and accellerate it, that would be perfect. But I think I'm bothering you too much


----------



## Itachі (Nov 30, 2013)

Raikiri19 said:


> If only you could make it go a second after it stops, and accellerate it, that would be perfect. But I think I'm bothering you too much



It's fine, my fault for not doing it correctly. 



This is the furthest it could go before it switches to Gai.


----------



## Mercurial (Nov 30, 2013)

Itachi☆Uchiha said:


> It's fine, my fault for not doing it correctly.
> 
> 
> 
> This is the furthest it could go before it switches to Gai.



Wish I could rep you again... thank for yu effort, I'll wait until I can do it again 

When you have time, could you do another gif of Naruto Shippuden 326, the scene when Kakashi uses Raiden for the 1st time, cutting through the Bijuu's chakra arms? From the moment he connects the two Raikiri (his and the Kage Bunshin's) to the one where he slices. But really, take you time 

And if I can ask a strange thing: you uploaded it on Imgur, but the image is too big (in dimension) to be uploaded, how did you do?


----------



## Itachі (Nov 30, 2013)

Raikiri19 said:


> Wish I could rep you again... thank for yu effort, I'll wait until I can do it again
> 
> When you have time, could you do another gif of Naruto Shippuden 326, the scene when Kakashi uses Raiden for the 1st time, cutting through the Bijuu's chakra arms? From the moment he connects the two Raikiri (his and the Kage Bunshin's) to the one where he slices. But really, take you time
> 
> And if I can ask a strange thing: you uploaded it on Imgur, but the image is too big (in dimension) to be uploaded, how did you do?



No Problem. 

Could you give me the start time and end time because it switches over to Gai and he does slice multiple parts of the Bijuu.

I just dragged and dropped onto the page, I didn't know there was a limit.


----------



## Mercurial (Nov 30, 2013)

I can only thank you again


----------



## Itachі (Nov 30, 2013)

No problem, if you want anything else just ask.


----------



## The greatest evil (Dec 8, 2013)

from me
how this one ^^


----------



## Xeogran (Dec 8, 2013)

Dat scratching himself Madara


----------



## Sword Sage (Dec 12, 2013)

I loved the part where Naruto jumped off as he evolved from his base to sasge mode to chakra mode!


----------



## Mercurial (Dec 12, 2013)

Don't worry bro, you have been alredy realy kind  even too much.

Yeah, that part, other parts are Kakashi, Gai and Naruto charging their jutsu / attacks, Gai fighting Tobi in CQC, and Kakashi charging through rocks with Raikiri and warping Rasengan with Kamui.


----------



## Itachі (Dec 12, 2013)

Raikiri19 said:


> Don't worry bro, you have been alredy realy kind  even too much.
> 
> Yeah, that part, other parts are Kakashi, Gai and Naruto charging their jutsu / attacks, Gai fighting Tobi in CQC, and Kakashi charging through rocks with Raikiri and warping Rasengan with Kamui.



It's fine. 

Right now I can do the warping Rasengan, I'll have it up in a bit.


----------



## Mercurial (Dec 12, 2013)

I'll wait, thank you


----------



## Itachі (Dec 12, 2013)

[sp][/sp]

Here you go, Bro. 

I had to speed it up and cut out some parts because it was 15 seconds long.


----------



## Fullazare (Dec 12, 2013)

Episode 342 : a gif from 11:47 to 11:53 please...


----------



## Mercurial (Dec 12, 2013)

Itachi☆Uchiha said:


> [sp][/sp]
> 
> Here you go, Bro.
> 
> I had to speed it up and cut out some parts because it was 15 seconds long.



Repped


----------



## bloodplzkthxlol (Dec 12, 2013)

someone make of gif of kurama's ears flapping during the latest epi.


----------



## Mercurial (Dec 13, 2013)

Guuuuys!!!!!! Enjoy a fucking parade of gifs of the 342 Shippuuden episode... I came, I came and then I came again! Oh the greatness of this episode 

NARUTO SHIPPUDEN 342 BEST EPISODE EVER GIF​
I fucking loved this episode. Hoping next will be even better


----------



## Fullazare (Dec 14, 2013)

Thanks very much to Raikiri 19 !!!!


----------



## The World (Dec 16, 2013)




----------



## bloodplzkthxlol (Dec 17, 2013)




----------



## Mercurial (Dec 19, 2013)

Please someone could do the part when Kakashi and "Tobi" activate their Mangekyo together, the part when Kakashi starts warping Naruto's Rasengan and then instant warps the full body, and then the reveal part?


----------



## Mikon (Dec 19, 2013)

NO GIF OF TOBI'S MASK GETTING BROKEN YET? WTF


----------



## Itachі (Dec 19, 2013)

Hey, guys. Made a bunch of gifs from the most recent episode, hope you like them. They are all under 1MB. 


*Spoiler*: _343_


----------



## Mikon (Dec 19, 2013)

Itachi☆Uchiha said:


> Hey, guys. Made a bunch of gifs from the most recent episode, hope you like them. They are all under 1MB.
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: _343_



CAN YOU MAKE THAT GIF EXACTLY LIKE THAT? JUST IN NORMAL SIZE AND DIRECTION?


----------



## Itachі (Dec 19, 2013)

Mikon said:


> CAN YOU MAKE THAT GIF EXACTLY LIKE THAT? JUST IN NORMAL SIZE AND DIRECTION?



I just flipped it and made it smaller. But because it was very large before it doesn't look too good now.


----------



## Xeros (Dec 19, 2013)

Itachi☆Uchiha said:


> Hey, guys. Made a bunch of gifs from the most recent episode, hope you like them. They are all under 1MB.
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: _343_



Damn, those are good, bro. can you make the very last one with kakashi and obito avatar size?


----------



## Itachі (Dec 19, 2013)

Xeros said:


> Damn, those are good, bro. can you make the very last one with kakashi and obito avatar size?



Thanks. :33

Is this okay?


----------



## Xeros (Dec 19, 2013)

Itachi☆Uchiha said:


> Thanks. :33
> 
> Is this okay?



lts kinda squished, but it's dope . Thanks!


----------



## Mikon (Dec 19, 2013)

Itachi☆Uchiha said:


> I just flipped it and made it smaller. But because it was very large before it doesn't look too good now.



thank you, but can you make it a little bigger? just a little


----------



## Itachі (Dec 19, 2013)

Xeros said:


> lts kinda squished, but it's dope . Thanks!



Yeah, sorry my Gif maker makes most of them come out with the width high and I have to squish it a little.


----------



## Itachі (Dec 19, 2013)

Mikon said:


> thank you, but can you make it a little bigger? just a little



Yeah, this time I just made it myself since it's easier that way.


----------



## Xeros (Dec 19, 2013)

Come to think of it, I think I could use it for my sig.


----------



## Mikon (Dec 19, 2013)

That's great!
but why it goes a little slow? it's just with me? T.T
it's not smooth like your other gifs


----------



## Itachі (Dec 19, 2013)

Mikon said:


> That's great!
> but why it goes a little slow? it's just with me? T.T
> it's not smooth like your other gifs



Hmm, I'm not sure.

I sped it up though.


----------



## Mercurial (Dec 19, 2013)

Bro could you please do the part when Kakashi starts warping Naruto's Rasengan and then instant warps the full body and one of the face reveal moment?


----------



## Itachі (Dec 19, 2013)

Raikiri19 said:


> Bro could you please do the part when Kakashi starts warping Naruto's Rasengan and then instant warps the full body and one of the face reveal moment?



Here's one of him warping Naruto's Rasengan. 



Here's the face reveal. 



Could you please give me the time frame of the other one you wanted?


----------



## bloodplzkthxlol (Dec 19, 2013)

someone make gifs when naruto
1. slams a huge hand
2. kyuubi head catches shuriken
3. fans away obito's flames


----------



## Itachі (Dec 19, 2013)

bloodplzkthxlol said:


> someone make gifs when naruto
> 1. slams a huge hand
> 2. kyuubi head catches shuriken
> 3. fans away obito's flames




*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Mercurial (Dec 19, 2013)

Itachi☆Uchiha said:


> Here's one of him warping Naruto's Rasengan.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well I searched for the ones I'd really like  

1) from 1:45 to 1:53 and from 2:04 to 2.10
2) from 2:14 to 2:28
3) from 3:20 to 3:30 

Thank you for your kindness as usual


----------



## Itachі (Dec 19, 2013)

Raikiri19 said:


> Well I searched for the ones I'd really like
> 
> 1) from 1:45 to 1:53 and from 2:04 to 2.10
> 2) from 2:14 to 2:28
> ...



Hmm, on my raw version of it there is just mostly talking or just running on those parts.

Plus the last one is way too long.


----------



## Mercurial (Dec 19, 2013)

Itachi☆Uchiha said:


> Hmm, on my raw version of it there is just mostly talking or just running on those parts.
> 
> Plus the last one is way too long.


1st is Gai cheering on Kakashi and then Kakashi regaining will; 2nd is Kakashi running, panel of him then Tobi, then both activate Mangekyo; 3rd is Kakashi's feint to warp Rasengan and then warping the clone. I took the timings from here: WATCH AND ENJOY

Ten seconds is too long?


----------



## Itachі (Dec 19, 2013)

Raikiri19 said:


> 1st is Gai cheering on Kakashi and then Kakashi regaining will; 2nd is Kakashi running, panel of him then Tobi, then both activate Mangekyo; 3rd is Kakashi's feint to warp Rasengan and then warping the clone. I took the timings from here: WATCH AND ENJOY
> 
> Ten seconds is too long?



Hmm, if you look in the other set of gifs I made there is one of Kakashi & Tobi activating Kamui.

Well, it will come out but it will be a massive file size. You won't be able to use it for a sig or anything.


----------



## Mercurial (Dec 19, 2013)

Itachi☆Uchiha said:


> Hmm, if you look in the other set of gifs I made there is one of Kakashi & Tobi activating Kamui.
> 
> Well, it will come out but it will be a massive file size. You won't be able to use it for a sig or anything.



I've seen it! And took already  but I liked the idea of this because of Kakashi running and exchanging looks with Tobi. Call me a madman 

Well if there's nothing to do I'better have it than not... but if you reduce the size it could be used maybe? Anyway if it's complicated don't bother


----------



## Itachі (Dec 19, 2013)

@Raikiri19

Not much I can really do about the filesize because the Gif has many frames. Oh well, I did them. If you need anything else just ask.


----------



## Mercurial (Dec 19, 2013)

Itachi☆Uchiha said:


> @Raikiri19
> 
> Not much I can really do about the filesize because the Gif has many frames. Oh well, I did them. If you need anything else just ask.



You'd deserve a unrestricted +rep   sorry but it still don't let me rep you


----------



## Itachі (Dec 19, 2013)

Raikiri19 said:


> You'd deserve a unrestricted +rep   sorry but it still don't let me rep you



No problem, I don't mind.


----------



## Mercurial (Dec 19, 2013)

Yeah I know... just to show some gratitude as possibile as it is


----------



## Itachі (Dec 20, 2013)

Raikiri19 said:


> Yeah I know... just to show some gratitude as possibile as it is



If you need anything else just ask. 

Made a new sig.


----------



## Mercurial (Dec 20, 2013)

DAT Nardo


----------



## Zumoku (Dec 23, 2013)

gershwin said:


> *Spoiler*: __



I LOVE THAT SHOW OMG


----------



## KosameFt (Dec 24, 2013)

Itachi please.  Maybe when he activates his Mangekyou Sharingan? 

Avatar size. Ty ^-^


----------



## Sword Sage (Jan 9, 2014)

Two Sigs I like from the new episode.

1 in the begining where Naruto was powering up out of demand of what Madara did to the Kages.

2. the part where Naruto charges and clashes with Madara's War fan.


----------



## Mercurial (Jan 9, 2014)

Please some gifs of the ending, especially the part when adult Obito has jonin Minato and kid Kakashi at his back, when kid Rin slips through him, and the part when (at the end of the ending  ) are shown some sequences with dying Rin, Obito in Akatsuki, and Kakashi vs Obito.


----------



## BlazingInferno (Jan 9, 2014)

Raikiri19 said:


> Please some gifs of the ending, especially the part when adult Obito has jonin Minato and kid Kakashi at his back, when kid Rin slips through him, and the part when (at the end of the ending  ) are shown some sequences with dying Rin, Obito in Akatsuki, and Kakashi vs Obito.



I also request this, from Rin passing through Obito to the Mazo transformation  also an avatar size gif of Obito at the end closing his eye and opening it.


----------



## Itachі (Jan 9, 2014)

Raikiri19 said:


> Please some gifs of the ending, especially the part when adult Obito has jonin Minato and kid Kakashi at his back, when kid Rin slips through him, and the part when (at the end of the ending  ) are shown some sequences with dying Rin, Obito in Akatsuki, and Kakashi vs Obito.



Here you go. 


*Spoiler*: __ 














BlazingInferno said:


> also an avatar size gif of Obito at the end closing his eye and opening it.



Here you go.


----------



## Rosi (Jan 9, 2014)

Itachi☆Uchiha said:


> Here you go.
> *Spoiler*: __


I'll also take this one 

May you please make an ava out of Obito vs Minato and Rin slipping through scene too? :33

I will certainly rep and credit.


----------



## Itachі (Jan 9, 2014)

Rosi said:


> I'll also take this one
> 
> May you please make an ava out of Obito vs Minato and Rin slipping through scene too? :33
> 
> I will certainly rep and credit.



The Rin scene is pretty long so if I make it into an avy it normally comes out to 250kb. Could you tell me the specific timing and part of the scene you want me to focus on? Also, no need to rep or credit. :33


----------



## BlazingInferno (Jan 9, 2014)

Itachi☆Uchiha said:


> Here you go.



:33 I like it.


----------



## Rosi (Jan 9, 2014)

Itachi☆Uchiha said:


> The Rin scene is pretty long so if I make it into an avy it normally comes out to 250kb. Could you tell me the specific timing and part of the scene you want me to focus on? Also, no need to rep or credit. :33


Could you make an ava out of Obito holding dead Rin then? I think that scene is much shorter :33 And also Obito vs Minato one.

Thanks.


----------



## Itachі (Jan 9, 2014)

BlazingInferno said:


> :33 I like it.



I'm glad. :33



Rosi said:


> Could you make an ava out of Obito holding dead Rin then? I think that scene is much shorter :33 And also Obito vs Minato one.
> 
> Thanks.



Will these do? Sorry if they're not perfect, it's hard for me to get the right file size and such sometimes. 


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Rosi (Jan 9, 2014)

Itachi☆Uchiha said:


> Will these do? Sorry if they're not perfect, it's hard for me to get the right file size and such sometimes.
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __



I like them, thank you


----------



## Sword Sage (Jan 12, 2014)

Is there anyone here not wanting to do gifs of the latest Naruto episode?


----------



## Kazekage94 (Jan 14, 2014)

Can someone put up the gif of Gaara crushing someone???? Please lol


----------



## Deynard (Jan 14, 2014)

Matrix XZ said:


> Is there anyone here not wanting to do gifs of the latest Naruto episode?



I don't want to. You're welcome. :ignoramus


----------



## Mercurial (Jan 16, 2014)

A lot of gifs of Naruto Shippuden 345 

The new ED (Niji) Pierrot blog article...


----------



## Mercurial (Feb 6, 2014)

Guys is there anyone who could make a gif from this video:

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_zHmXiv9BY4[/YOUTUBE]

From 00:24 to 00.30? Basically, when you see Kakashi and then he puts on his ANBU mask.


----------



## Itachі (Feb 7, 2014)

Raikiri19 said:


> Guys is there anyone who could make a gif from this video:
> 
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_zHmXiv9BY4[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> From 00:24 to 00.30? Basically, when you see Kakashi and then he puts on his ANBU mask.



Here you go. 



I got it from a different video because it's slightly higher quality.


----------



## Mercurial (Feb 7, 2014)

Thank you really really really much!


----------



## Itachі (Feb 8, 2014)

Made some more Gifs.


*Spoiler*: __ 



















Raikiri19 said:


> Thank you really really really much!



No problem and thanks for the rep.


----------



## Scarlet Ammo (Feb 8, 2014)

Holy shit dat animation 

Classic Naruto Animation done well


----------



## bloodplzkthxlol (Feb 8, 2014)

i never got why minato's sleeves are black but the neck collar is blue. in fact i hate how his whole under cloths are this bright blue.


----------



## Odie Esty (Feb 8, 2014)

Itachi☆Uchiha said:


> Made some more Gifs.
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



I didn't realize how many people put on hats this episode. The parallelism between Minato and Kakashi is actually pretty clever.



bloodplzkthxlol said:


> i never got why minato's sleeves are black but the neck collar is blue. in fact i hate how his whole under cloths are this bright blue.



Oh wow I never noticed that. That is really weird.


----------



## bloodplzkthxlol (Feb 9, 2014)

in fact i think i spotted an error, when minato visits kakashi at the hospital, he walks up to him and pats his shoulder, his sleeves blue again.


----------



## bloodplzkthxlol (Mar 6, 2014)

new episode has some gif worthy material. any of the action scenes with kakashi fighting will do.


----------



## MisterJB (Mar 6, 2014)

[YOUTUBE]w_ciE2phjPQ[/YOUTUBE]

I would like to request a couple of gifs meant to be used as banners of the Obito ending, please.
The first from 0:58 to 0:59. Basically, the scene where he is facing the Allied Shinobi forces.
And the second from 1:05 to 1:09. Basically, my current banner only prolongued so it features him raising his head and opening his eye.


----------



## Mercurial (Mar 20, 2014)

Also please gifs of young Kakashi using Sharingan genjutsu!


----------



## Mercurial (Apr 3, 2014)

Please, gifs of the new opening and ending!!! If someone can, the Kakashi vs Obito part, especially! And the Hiru Tora part and the team Minato photo part in the ending.


----------



## Xeogran (Apr 3, 2014)

Tumblr has plenty of these already. Shame these scenes were the ones with the text spreading everywhere.

We'll have to wait until the DVD for the clean version.


----------



## Gortef (Apr 5, 2014)

Warning, NSFW


----------



## Scarlet Ammo (Apr 7, 2014)




----------



## BlazingInferno (Apr 7, 2014)

Someone make an avatar sized gif of Obito from the beginning of the OP? Prrrrease?


----------



## Yagami1211 (Apr 8, 2014)

Gortef said:


> Warning, NSFW



I don't get it.


----------



## Mercurial (Apr 9, 2014)

Itachi☆Uchiha said:


> Guess who's back.
> 
> Sorry if the timeframes are a little off, since we all watch different versions.
> 
> ...



Thank you really very much" Sorry but it doesn't let me +rep


----------



## Itachі (Apr 9, 2014)

Raikiri19 said:


> Thank you really very much" Sorry but it doesn't let me +rep



Ah, that's all right, I don't need it.


----------



## Deleted member 73050 (Apr 9, 2014)

Itachi☆Uchiha said:


> Ah, that's all right, I don't need it.



Sure you don't.


----------



## Itachі (Apr 9, 2014)

Vino said:


> Sure you don't.



Hm? 

**


----------



## Deleted member 73050 (Apr 9, 2014)

Itachi☆Uchiha said:


> Hm?
> 
> **


----------



## Itachі (Apr 9, 2014)

I'd rather have the normal rep bar until I reach at least half of the spiral's worth, otherwise it looks empty.


----------



## Deleted member 73050 (Apr 9, 2014)

Empty still look nice.


----------



## Itachі (Apr 9, 2014)

Indeed.


----------



## Gortef (Apr 9, 2014)

Yagami1211 said:


> I don't get it.



Nothing is lewder than holding hands... except maybe straight sexual intercourse.


*Spoiler*: __ 



That's the joke anyway...


----------



## Deleted member 73050 (Apr 9, 2014)

Yagami1211 said:


> I don't get it.



Someone didn't visit 4chan.


----------



## BlazingInferno (Apr 10, 2014)

Thanks Itachi


----------



## Itachі (Apr 10, 2014)

Will post some gifs of the new ep after I've watched it.



BlazingInferno said:


> Thanks Itachi



No prob, glad I could help.


----------



## Itachі (Apr 11, 2014)

*Spoiler*: _358_


----------



## Itachі (Apr 11, 2014)

*Spoiler*: _358_


----------



## Itachі (Apr 11, 2014)

*Spoiler*: _358_


----------



## Amanda (Apr 11, 2014)

Itachi☆Uchiha said:


> *Spoiler*: _358_






Thanks, Itachi! A very giffable episode.


----------



## Itachі (Apr 11, 2014)

Amanda said:


> Thanks, Itachi! A very giffable episode.



No problem. 

Thanks for the rep and yes I did.


----------



## Mercurial (Apr 11, 2014)

Some gifs and screenshots of the new *opening* and the past and new *ending*.

And thank you _Itachi☆Uchiha_ for the episode gifs  .


----------



## Overhaul (Apr 11, 2014)

lol,the two drunk a'f fodder wild-n-out.

I owe you a rep,bro.


----------



## Itachі (Apr 12, 2014)

Raikiri19 said:


> Some gifs and screenshots of the new *opening* and the past and new *ending*.
> 
> And thank you _Itachi☆Uchiha_ for the episode gifs  .



Nice stuff and no problem. 



Revy said:


> lol,the two drunk a'f fodder wild-n-out.
> 
> I owe you a rep,bro.



Ernie and Baba. 

Thank you.


----------



## MisterJB (Apr 16, 2014)

Itachi☆Uchiha said:


> Guess who's back.
> 
> Sorry if the timeframes are a little off, since we all watch different versions.
> 
> ...



Thank you very, very much.


----------



## Mercurial (Apr 25, 2014)

Some gifs of the last episode? Especially the part of Gai's team test, when they try to puch him, do nothing and him embraces them all.


----------



## I Black Cat I (Apr 25, 2014)

I'm very surprised no one has made nor requested gifs of this, but can someone make gifs of the fight between Teen Kakashi and Smoke Guy from episode 353? It was an absolutely amazing scene. It starts around 12 minutes 11 seconds into the episode! Please! C:

Can't wait to see more work from this guy!


----------



## Mercurial (Apr 30, 2014)

Here it is a very rich gif collection that I found for ya, there are gifs from a lot of Naruto Shippuden episodes, divided for episode. Also gifs from the opening and ending sequences. 

*Naruto Shippuden gif*


----------



## Mercurial (May 15, 2014)

Masters's gifs from the 362 episode please!


----------



## Xeogran (May 15, 2014)

Here is the Juubi's one I've made.


----------



## MisterJB (May 22, 2014)

edit:nevermind.


----------



## crystalblade13 (May 22, 2014)

juubi biju bomb gifs would be great too.


----------



## Mercurial (May 22, 2014)

Still no gifs of the wonderful episode we had today but I've found some from the *episode 362*.


----------



## Itachі (May 26, 2014)

*Spoiler*: _ Raikiri19_ 





















*Spoiler*: _I Black Cat I_


----------



## Itachі (May 26, 2014)

*Spoiler*: _Raikiri19_ 










*Spoiler*: _Crystalblade13_


----------



## Amanda (May 26, 2014)

Itachi☆Uchiha, I can't see any of your gifs. It just says the image is no longer available.


----------



## Itachі (May 26, 2014)

Really? 

I can see all of them.


----------



## Mercurial (May 27, 2014)

It says that they are removed... try to host them again, maybe it will work!


----------



## Itachі (May 27, 2014)

Edited them back in now, should be working. Imgur wasn't doing it for me since you can only have 225 images visible in your account at a time.


----------



## SuperSaiyaMan12 (Jun 6, 2014)

Can I have one of Naruto and Hinata holding hands from the latest episode and Hinata receiving the Chakra Cloak?


----------



## Bonly (Jun 6, 2014)

SuperSaiyaMan12 said:


> Can I have one of Naruto and Hinata holding hands from the latest episode and Hinata receiving the Chakra Cloak?


----------



## SuperSaiyaMan12 (Jun 6, 2014)

Thanks Bonly!


----------



## Mochi (Jun 7, 2014)

Any Neji avatars? ;_;


----------



## bloodplzkthxlol (Jun 19, 2014)

Kyuusanoo gifs plz <3


----------



## Tony Lou (Jun 20, 2014)

Kyususano gifs, pls.


----------



## Overhaul (Jun 20, 2014)

tobirama gifs,pls<3


----------



## ghstwrld (Jun 20, 2014)

Ones of kid Tsunade cutting up, counting her coins, please


----------



## Bonly (Jun 20, 2014)

bloodplzkthxlol said:


> Kyuusanoo gifs plz <3





Luiz said:


> Kyususano gifs, pls.




*Spoiler*: __ 







Aren't many gifs out within the file limit size yet sadly






Revy said:


> tobirama gifs,pls<3




*Spoiler*: __ 













ghstwrld said:


> Ones of kid Tsunade cutting up, counting her coins, please




*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Itachі (Jul 16, 2014)

*Spoiler*: _ Last episode_


----------



## MS81 (Aug 9, 2014)

can someone make a gif for me with this starting at :59
[YOUTUBE]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=I-NFb2_Igt0[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Bissen (Aug 10, 2014)

MS81 said:


> can someone make a gif for me with this starting at :59
> [YOUTUBE]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=I-NFb2_Igt0[/YOUTUBE]



I guess I could, but I'd like to know how much or what exactly you want? Shisui?


----------



## MS81 (Aug 15, 2014)

Bissen said:


> I guess I could, but I'd like to know how much or what exactly you want? Shisui?



just the 2-3 secs of it.


----------



## Tony Lou (Aug 29, 2014)

What about a gif with the bit where Sasuke says "Burn it down"?


----------



## Ko_Ko (Sep 7, 2014)

Anyone got a gif of "I'll borrow this?"

Sexiest handsign feat in the series. Sorry Itachi


----------



## MS81 (Sep 9, 2014)

gifs of Kakashi vs Obito would be nice!


----------



## Deynard (Oct 3, 2014)

Any gifs from 16th opening?


----------



## The greatest evil (Oct 3, 2014)

^
get in
here


----------



## Zerocartoo (Oct 4, 2014)

I would like a gif from 16th opening with *Susanoo riding kyubi* in it

thanks


----------



## Mercurial (Oct 5, 2014)

Deynard said:


> Any gifs from 16th opening?



*Here you are* pal!


----------



## Might Gai (Oct 5, 2014)

are there any gifs where lee bisects the shit out of madara? i would be eternally grateful!


----------



## SuperSaiyaMan12 (Oct 9, 2014)

I'd like a gif of Biju Mode and Biju Sage Mode Naruto attacking Obito please!


----------



## Bonly (Oct 9, 2014)

SuperSaiyaMan12 said:


> I'd like a gif of Biju Mode and Biju Sage Mode Naruto attacking Obito please!


----------



## Itachі (Oct 13, 2014)

*Spoiler*: _Last Episode_


----------



## Deynard (Oct 13, 2014)

Which program guys do you prefer to resize gifs without losing quality? I mean sometimes gifs are too big but whe, I resize them with "Gif Resizer" they are losing quality ;/


----------



## Itachі (Oct 13, 2014)

I use Photoshop for that.


----------



## Deynard (Oct 13, 2014)

Something more simpier and easier available for free?


----------



## Peppoko (Oct 13, 2014)

It also works surprisingly well with GIMP if you need a free alternative.


----------



## Itachі (Oct 13, 2014)

Deynard said:


> Something more simpier and easier available for free?



Well, you can use websites like these, not too sure if they work well though.


----------



## MS81 (Oct 18, 2014)

so nobody make gifs anymore?


----------



## Itachі (Oct 18, 2014)

I             do.


----------



## MS81 (Oct 18, 2014)

Itachі said:


> I             do.



so why no one have been making gifs for the new opening?

I was wondering if you can make a gif for me also, I'll PM you!!!


----------



## Itachі (Oct 18, 2014)

There have been gifs on the previous pages I think, although I never made them.

Sure, send your request and I'll do it when I get on my computer.


----------



## MS81 (Oct 19, 2014)

Itachі said:


> There have been gifs on the previous pages I think, although I never made them.
> 
> Sure, send your request and I'll do it when I get on my computer.



thanks bro!!!


----------



## Itachі (Oct 19, 2014)

Still waiting on that request.


----------



## MS81 (Oct 19, 2014)

Itachі said:


> Still waiting on that request.



you don't have a PM?  I've been trying dude!!!


----------



## The greatest evil (Oct 24, 2014)

Deynard said:


> Something more simpier and easier available for free?



I use this

It's simple and good


----------



## SuperSaiyaMan12 (Oct 24, 2014)

Hey, can someone make me a gif of Naruto in his BSM Mode shooting a Bijudama right at Juubito?


----------



## Itachі (Oct 25, 2014)

SuperSaiyaMan12 said:


> Hey, can someone make me a gif of Naruto in his BSM Mode shooting a Bijudama right at Juubito?



I think there were multiple instances when he did this, which one would you like?


----------



## Olivia (Oct 25, 2014)

Saw this gif and thought I'd post it (I didn't create it, I just found it):


----------



## SuperSaiyaMan12 (Oct 26, 2014)

Itachі said:


> I think there were multiple instances when he did this, which one would you like?


Second one with Sasuke launching his arrow too.


----------



## lacey (Oct 27, 2014)

Olivia said:


> Saw this gif and thought I'd post it (I didn't create it, I just found it):


tfw you realize the _real_ reason he wants you back in Konoha.


----------



## Itachі (Oct 27, 2014)

SuperSaiyaMan12 said:


> Second one with Sasuke launching his arrow too.


----------



## Tony Lou (Dec 20, 2014)

I need a gif of Madara licking his arm in 392.

For reasons.


----------



## The greatest evil (Dec 20, 2014)

^

 Source:


----------



## Trojan (Dec 26, 2014)

[YOUTUBE]9rKHiz3d4Ac[/YOUTUBE]

Can someone make a sig of Minato's ultimate jutsu? 
I would like it to be average, not too big, not too small. @_@

please


----------



## The greatest evil (Dec 26, 2014)

but the size of the gif to big cause the jutsu to long
it's 5 mb


----------



## The greatest evil (Dec 26, 2014)




----------



## Trojan (Dec 29, 2014)

That's alright! Thanks a lot!


----------



## Trojan (Dec 29, 2014)

btw, I wonder if you can edit it a little more to make it the size of the gif in my sig (Minato Vs A & B)
please!


----------



## The greatest evil (Dec 29, 2014)

dozo


----------



## Trojan (Dec 29, 2014)

Thanks a lot! I appreciate that!


----------



## Trojan (Jan 6, 2015)

Can someone makes gifs of this video?
these versions

the TBB at the beginning of the video
when it got teleported
it's explosion in the sea
and its impact...


----------



## Hiatus (Feb 6, 2015)

Hm, this thread really is rather dead, isn't it?


----------



## BlazingInferno (Feb 6, 2015)

Yes, there were gifs every week, filler or not. I'm surprised there isn't one of the fat Kusa dude with his sweaty manshakes


----------



## heartsutra (Feb 7, 2015)

I guess it's because people go to tumblr for .gifs nowadays…


----------



## Narutofreak1412 (Mar 12, 2015)

Can someone make some gifs of that fat kusa guy?
Would be very funny I think xD


----------



## Platypus (Mar 14, 2015)

If only there was a way to post .gifv here ...


----------

